# Guys ACU : Part 6



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Poppyfairy (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all!

Londonlottie - wishing you all the best with those two embies!  Sticky vibes!     We got 3 mature eggs from our 5 so they only ICSI'd the 3 and all 3 fertilised!!  I go in for transfer tomorrow!!  The embryologist said it looks like they will put two back in.  

Good luck everyone else with your treatment!  I look forward to hearing good news from you all!!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Poppy, that's great!!!  Good luck for transfer tomorrow


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all. hope you all had a good weekend.

Londonlottie - congrats on the embies!! hoping it all goes well for you and 2ww isnt too bad!

Poppyfairy- good luck for transfer today!

hi to everyone else. Clomidia- how are you?

AFM- well AF finally showed fri nite/sat am, does this make CD1 fri or sat, sorry all sense of logic seems to have left me! i called guys just now but as usual noone answered so left a message for nurses. If i havent heard from them by tomorrow i might pop into guys anyway, i hope they dont say theyre too busy so we have to start next cycle esp as we feel all prepared for it now..... has this happened to anyone?

Jx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Jasmine- had to wait three months for my current cycle but my treatment is very unique and I was dependant on geneticists diaries. you soudn more straight forward to me xxx

I have OTD on Sunday 16 days post EC- is this a usual time frame for Guys? Last time it was just 14 days?


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

My OTD is also 16 days post EC............ so it would seem that's normal for Guy's.


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

poppyfairy good luck for transfer!!


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

just a quickie.
did anyone take DH/BF with them to needle school? have appt fri 8th when nurse goes thru schedule etc etc. she was a bit terse on the fone which i wasnt impressed with i guess she was very busy with hundreds of calls to reply to.... also can i get drugs delivered to another address as noone will be at home to receive!! 

thanks for advice all!
J x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all  
Sorry this is such a quickie but I wanted to say hello and thanks to everyone for your kind posts  
We are doing ok, hope to go again but will wait and see what happens when we see the cons next month before making any decisions. Still disappointed but we will get over it. We had our counselling session last week and although it went well I had a massive headache afterwards, it's tough talking about it in-depth for an hour! Dh and I were wrecked afterwards...  

Poppyfairy, good luck for ET!!! Such an exciting time! As you know we had six eggs but four fertilised and it's nerve-wrecking waiting for that call!! good luck hun  
jasmine, hubby came with me for all appointments  
wiggie, how you doing?  
Widgey, thinking of you  
londonlottie and swan17,  good luck for the 2ww - OTD was 16 days for me also  

hope I haven't missed anyone - if so I'm so sorry! I hate when they move threads as I can't read back


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Jasmine - if your AF starts in the evening, they normally count the next day as day 1 of your cycle. 
I did all my injections myself - it's really straightforward, there are instructions with each box of meds anyway - but I am sure the nurse will explain everything! Yes you can get the drugs delivered to any address as long as someone is there to sign for them (the gonal f gets delivered in a cool box as needs to be kept refridgerated). Serono also deliver on Saturdays.

Londonlottie - congrats on being PUPO

Poppyfairy - hope your transfer went well today

In terms of OTD - I was told 16 days from EC for my first tx and 14 days for my 2nd. A lot of clinics say 14 days so I think Guys are just being cautious. I think it is OK to test from day 14 if you dare!

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Was anyone else given a really cheapy looking test to do at home? Did anyone buy another as back up?


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Wiggie   I am SO nervous and I'm only the eqvlt to 6dpo!  

swan - Yes, I was given the same.  I am trying to believe that I will be good and wait until OTD, but as I bled last time at 11dp EC, if I make it anywhere near 16dp this time I'm sure I'll have caved in - so will definitely be using other ones too!

It might look cheap but I'm sure it's accurate, it might even be more sensitive than some of the shop-bought ones.  God, I so want this cycle to work............. !


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forums but have been reading things here for the last month or two.

I have recently been diagnosed of male factor issues and we have been trying for 1.5 yrs. Even though i am under Hillingdon PCT, but on my request the GP referred me to Guys & St Thomas. This was about 2 weeks ago and today i received a letter of appointment for initial consultation at Guys in June. 

What i want to know is:

1- Am i lucky getting such quick responses, or is it normal timelines?
2- Once initial consultation happens, whats next? All the basic tests (bloods, SA, scans etc) are already done for both of us. Shall we get tx immediately? or we get to the bottom on the queue?
3- Even though Hillingdon PCT will be the one funding for tx, who's waiting list do i get onto? Guys? Hillingdon PCT's? both?

and finally, the dreadful question, how long from initial consultation to the top of the queue for treatment?

These questions may be asked earlier but as i could not find a recent most timelines etc, so asking them again.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Capricornian  (not sure I've spell it right?)

Good luck with you tx. I'll try to answer your questions succinctly (not always easy with me  )

*1- Am i lucky getting such quick responses, or is it normal timelines? * 
Sounds about normal - we were referred by Harrow PCT in June, who said it could take up to a year for tx, then we got a letter in July from Guys saying come in August for appt.

*2- Once initial consultation happens, whats next? All the basic tests (bloods, SA, scans etc) are already done for both of us. Shall we get tx immediately? or we get to the bottom on the queue?*
They may want to re-do some tests - bloods for example need to be within 6 months. They may want another SA - ours did. Tx starts pretty much immediately after you've had all the tests done though. AFAIK, there is no "queue" as such - they write to you when they are ready to start 

*3- Even though Hillingdon PCT will be the one funding for tx, who's waiting list do i get onto? Guys? Hillingdon PCT's? both?*
Again, I'm not sure you're on a waiting list any more - I think the waiting list is for the initial appt and then once you go there and everything is up to date and there is no reason to delay things they will be ready to start. As I said, they will need up to date bloods, including HIV/Hep C bloods from both of you, an SA from your dh/dp, and you need to have a healthy bmi. They will also want you to attend a patient info evening before you start. If all that works out ok, you should be able to start.

*and finally, the dreadful question, how long from initial consultation to the top of the queue for treatment?*

See above  I think you are at the top of the queue once you have your appt - BUT this is just my opinion, so try to keep an open mind when you go along for your appt. They will explain everything to you then and just take it one step at a time... easier said than done I know!

Good luck ....


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Clomidia,

Thanks alot for the detailed reply. Indeed VERY helpful.

Well the good thing in our case is that we have got 2 blood tests (detailed), urine tests, scans and 3 SA done in last 3 months.

So i hope all the tests are really upto date. I'll check my blood reports and confirm if the HIV/HEP tests are done or not, otherwise will immediately ask my GP to refer me for that as well. Our GP is a temporary replacement, but is an exceptionally nice guy as he suggested that we get all tests done before even being referred as it will speed up things alot. Also, he let us have free copies of the reports which is also good, otherwise i heard that there is some fee that NHS charge to get the results sent across to other hospitals (especially if going private).

So i am going to file all the documents and maybe make up a timeline sort of a chart for the initial consultation so that the consultant can easily see where we are.


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

What i dont understand is, when does the 3-4 yr long waiting queues come along as i read in many posts.

I thought, once diagnosed and adviced of a treatment route (IUI, IVF etc), you then get to the bottom of that particular waiting list and that is when the LONG WAIT begins?

or am i wrong?

can someone else also confirm?

(or is it that your position in the queue is based upon the urgency/priority)  ?


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all

welcome to capricornian!
i think the fact that you have an appt means you are at the top of the list, as far as i know, there isnt much of a list at guys, maybe the 3-4 year wait list is for those PCTS where its hard to get funding but for yours it cant be that bad as guys doesnt give appts unless the funding has come thru. thats my understanding anyway!

poppyfairy - how did the transfer go?

london lottie - how goes the tww?

clomidia - how are you?

wiggie - thanks for the info about the drug companies. i havent heard anything as yet. 

AFM- i hope guys havent forgotten about me. i went for CD4 bloods yesterday and no form waiting for me despite me speaking to a nurse the day before! was told  drug people woild call but not heard anything, i did confirm jab school though which is on 8th may,. will take BF with me - hopefully it wont freak him out like last visit did. hes been a bit more calmer and asking more questions which is a good sign i guess.  Has anyone got the Zita West CD and would they recommmend it? 

lastly a 40 yr old friend of mine is PG. TTC for 2 months. oh well! i     it will be our turn soon.......
hi to everyone else. hope you re all doing well.

   

J x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Capricornian

My experience was similar.  We'd been on the waiting list at King's (well, I say waiting list... we waited 3 months and still hadn't received a letter confirming they'd been sent our referral and asking for an initial consultation!) and after finding out their waiting list for tx was 2-4 years I decided to look elsewhere.  

Our GP referred us to Guy's and we received a letter confirming initial consultation really promptly.  We had already had the bloods/SA done too, via our GP.  So our first appointment was with Jan Grace, one of the consultants.  We had a male factor issue too, and because of my age she said it was better to go straight to IVF and not to 'waste time' trying other treatments such as IUI.  She asked what PCT we were with and told us there was NO waiting list.  I don't know if it varies PCT to PCT but I have been astounded at the lack of waiting at Guy's.  Our initial appointment with her was in December, I think, and we were set to start our cycle in February.  I ended up delaying it because I didn't feel ready following our previous cycle elsewhere.

After the initial referral we were sent to see the IVF doctor at the ACU, where we both did our bloods (HIV, etc) and they redid my FSH (my last one was over six months prior).  They also weighed me, etc etc - your BMI has to be under 30.  It was all remarkably straightforward!

HTH & best of luck to you...


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Jasmine - thanks for asking - the 2ww is going excruciatingly slowly! 

Only 7dpo here and I am trying to keep calm............ so desperately want this to work!

Someone has lent me the ZW CD and I have to say (apologies!) that I really didn't like it!  I quite like meditation stuff but I found her method really offputting.  For one thing she constantly says in this gentle voice  "so try to connect with your embryo or EMBRYOS", and repeats the "embryo or EMBRYOS" every time she mentions it - I couldn't stop being annoyed by it!  Just say EMBRYOS woman, we know what you mean!!!

Also the entire 2ww section is one long count down, over twenty mins, from 10 to zero, and you're meant to be getting more relaxed as each number counts down.  So she says "nine" and then talks for about 2 minutes and then says "eight"....... to me it just seemed mad because you couldn't focus on something counting down by putting loads of other stuff in between each number.  

Lol - maybe I'm more stressed than I think!  I'm trying to do my own meditations each night where I just lie in bed with my hands on my stomach and concentrate on breathing, and trying to connect with my embryo ("or EMBRYOS")   and empty my mind.  It really works, for me far better than having someone in my ear TELLING me to relax.


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

So it all sounds very promising as we only applied for a GP referral about 2 weeks ago and getting an appointment within a month or so is excellent.

Guys' private rates are more than ARGC. and their stats are quite good too. What beats me is, if the waiting list at Guys is very short and the stats are good, then why dont people go for them (atleast the ones on NHS). 

Sorry to ask such silly questions, but all kind of wierd questions are popping in our head ATM.

We have been dreaded to hear the long waiting queue stories that we started to prepare ourselves for private tx.

The only thing a bit stuck in my throat is; Does it matter which PCT you come via?

I have a fear that the waiting list is to do with the PCT funding and not the hospital you get treated. So if Guys ask me that question, then the answer is Hillingdon. and would this mean the 3 yrs waiting list that is at Hillingdon? or is it only the Hillingdon Hospital with that waiting queue and not the PCT itself?

Even though we will find answers to these questions during the initial consultation, however would appreciate if someone can tell, or maybe give some contact number to call and find out? (Hillingdon PCT? Guys?)


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

If you look at Guy's website they have a phone number there for the clinic - sorry don't have more time to answer you but I think if your GP is able to refer you to Guy's then the rest should take care of itself.  I don't know anything about how the PCTs work other than my own experience and I'm within Southwark so it's different for me.  Good luck.


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

morning all,
londonlottie. thanks for the feedback re the CD, doesnt sound like my cup of tea either. i think id start laughing now. ive never been one for yoga, warm up or downs for exercise so not sure if id pay for a cd like that!! might try and just relax the normal way. HA! if its possible....

capricornian - prob the best thing to do is call ACU, we can only tell you our own route which may be diff for each PCT and most of  us are self funding anyway which is diff, but im sure the ACU will be able to tell you. they have an option about funding and referrals on the answerphone. Good Luck!
J x


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

Morning All,

I have to say Guy’s have been really wonderful and the facilities are brilliant with the new ACU. Everyone has been more then helpful.

londonlottie – good luck! Was transfer painful?

Well I had my egg collection on Tuesday and i was lucky enough to have to get 19 eggs, of which 12 were mature enough and of those 9 have fertilized. I know i am very lucky.  I got the call from Guys to say they will try and take them to blasts if possible and ever since then i am stressing about only having one put back!

My main concern is that it won’t work and we will lose all the other embies along the way and end up with no babies and nothing to freeze.
Also Guys are going to put them back on Sunday – im worried that the staff on this day are overstretched? I was in last week on a Sunday and the doc was running around like a mad thing. I have an inverted womb and im worried they won’t have experience of transferring eggs to a back to front womb!

And of course now i have it in my head that one isn’t good enough – therefore I will automatically be more stressed and concerned when the one gets transferred which doesn’t do them any good.

I don’t know the quality yet so it might not get to this stage and the doc’s know best, i know that so it seems silly to insist on a 2 embyro transfer if they advised against it.

what would you do And does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry reggie. have no experience of this but I have been there as well when they have seemed very stretched- does not inspire confidence does it?

I have a question about the nurses line. I have tested early and now need some advice- will the nurses be nice to me even though I have been naughty?


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Reggie.  Deep breath!  Well done for your haul - 19 eggs is fantastic!  I only got four so imagine the stress I was going through!  

I can really identify with what you've written, but I think you should read back over what you've written and look at how much of what you're stressing about is stuff that hasn't even happened yet!  From my IVF experiences so far, I have learnt that the one thing that we CAN do and control about all of this is how stressed we are.  Try to keep it in the day, as soon as you feel one of those nagging worries entering your head just BAT it away and say "I'm not having that thought!"  It honestly works, even though it sounds stupidly simple.  Just refuse to have the worries, they'll soon leave you alone.  Every time you catch yourself worrying about something, think 'is there anything I can do about this?'.  If there is - then act upon it and do what you can to change it.  If it helps, do some research for example as to statistics of success rates with one vs two being transferred.  As far as I know they are identical.  I got very stressed because our embryos were only second-grade and not top-rate.  But when I did some research I found out that there is NO difference in pregnancy success rates between the top two grade embryos.  So no point worrying!  I hope I don't sound glib, I don't mean to... but I have honestly just been through the exact same amount of stress and worry, although I was worrying about different things ("I have too few eggs!"... "My lining is too thick!".... "The embryos are only second-grade!" etc etc etc).  

My DH really helped me after my EC - we found out on Day 2 that we only had two left, a 5-6 cell and a 3-cell and neither of them top grade.  I was distraught.  I phoned him and he told me to think of it as our two little embies, doing their very best.  And we HAVE to believe in them, we have to be happy that they're doing their best for us and dividing as fast as they can.  It made me very emotional because I felt as though I was already rejecting them because they weren't 'perfect'.  

A lot of how we deal with IVF is in the way we handle the curveballs thrown at us.  I say - phone the hospital and check that they have experience of inverted womb transfers.  Put your mind at rest by looking at some of that evidence that even with one blast the success rates are the same.  And then try to relax.

Best of luck - you've done brilliantly so far!

As for me, well I'm now 8dpo and up and down... struggling to believe I'll wait until next Friday to test and find myself worrying that this hasn't worked.  But (as per above advice!!) I'm trying to relax and accept that the embies are doing their best.  I just hope it's enough.


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

By the way swan, I don't think the nurses will be horrible to you - surely they understand how hard it is to wait until the OTD??  Best of luck.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Swan - I think the nurses will be fine with you, but their response will depend on how many days post EC you are. If you were due to test on day 16 (which I think you said is on Sunday?) then you could potentially get a positive result from day 12 onwards. So if you by any chance got a BFP on the pee stick today, then I would say it's good news!

Regierob - fantastic news on your EC results. I agree with LondonLottie, no point stressing unneccessarily. The doctors will advise on the best course of action at each stage of the process. Going to blasts gives you a greater chance of success - and hopefully you won't even need any frozen embies! I know a lot of ladies feel disappointed if they don't have any embies to freeze, but the reality is that frozen embies have a lot lower success rate than a fresh cycle (although it is a lot cheaper). Also - I had both my ETs on a weekend (one on Sat, one on Sun) it both times it was very quiet and relaxed. Best of luck and let us know how you get on.

Londonlottie - the ZW CD sounds hilarious, I don't think I would be able to take it seriously either 

Capricorn - just to add to the answers posted so far, I think the key questions you need to ask are:

- as the money for NHS-funded tx is held by your local PCT - not by Guys - does Hillingdon definitely have a contract with Guys for IVF for *NHS funded* treatment? (you said that your GP referred you there on your request - which suggests they may not have?)

- if Hillingdon PCT does have a contract with Guys for funded treatment, what is the waiting time to get to the top of the list? (your GP should be able to tell you this). With my local PCT it was 18 months - 2 years, but I know in other PCTs it is only a couple of months

- if Hillingdon PCT doesn't have a contract with Guys for funded tx, or the waiting list for funded treatment is really long, would you be willing to self-fund at Guys in the meantime?

- is your first appointment with the reproductive medicine team, rather than at the ACU? Often with outside referrals they often like to assess you with the rep med team first (as a std NHS outpatient appointment) before referring you to the ACU. The letter should make it clear who you are seeing.

Hope this helps, best of luck

Hi to Jasmine, CLomidia, Poppyfairy and everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Wiggie, you actually have made the picture much more clearer than it was.

Indeed the appointment is with the RM Clinic as opposed to ACU. So all my fears were indeed very true.. there is going to a longggggggggggggg wait till the top of the queue.

Regarding Hillingdon PCT having a contract with NHS, not sure. But my GP did say that they has to send the forms to the Referral Management Centre and they will then send you to a fertility clinic to be seen. So i guess we are at the very initial stage of being assessed and then told whether or not we even need assisted conception.

As for going self-funded, well, i already have started thinking on those lines and yes i do have the means, though i was expecting with all the heavy taxes i was paying, maybe the NHS ought to spend some as well, but if the wait is going to be toooo long then i'll have to look elsewhere

I guess the best plan of attack would be to get assessed and based upon the outcome of the assessment, see what they suggest and how long the "advised" waiting time is and then use that info to go private.

Although i can see the figures on the GUYS website for self-funded and private (private costs being higher than ARGC), can someone tell me if its worth going private as compared to Self-funded? Also, if they reduce the prices when it comes to some of the tests already conducted via the GP?


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Capricorn

Glad my info helped! I work for the NHS so do have some insider knowledge - but even I find it can be a total nightmare to negotiate my way around the system at times!

It does indeed sound like you have just been given a std outpatient appointment for initial assessment by the RM team. But you should use this consultation to ask all the questions that you want answers to.

In terms of private versus self-funded costs, I think by "private" Guys mean that you have an identified, named consultant throughout your treatment. Most of us go for self-funded, which means we are seen by whichever doctor is available on the day (however I found them all very good).

In terms of tests etc - if Guys suggest that you need further tests before you can start treatment (e.g. they may suggest you have a HyCoSy if you haven't already had one) then you can get all the tests you need as an NHS patient (ie. for free!) if you choose to do so. It is only once you are ready to start treatment - and you are referred to the unit itself - that you start paying. (Some people do chose to have tests done privately in order to speed up the process).

The price Guys charge for the IVF treatment itself is a "package" that includes all the scans, blood tests etc that you may need during treatment - unlike other clinics (e.g. Lister, UCH, poss ARGC) who charge for scans, blood tests etc separately. This means that, although their basline price may look reasonable, the additional costs soon add up! So check the small print if you are looking at other clinics.

Wiggie xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

So does it mean that we should try to be "quiet" before all tests are done and then only tell them if we want to do private?

or all investigation tests are done by Guys (on NHS, i.e. free of cost) and only once the patient is referred to ACU and the patient advised upon the waiting times, the patient decides about going private or not?

Furthermore, can someone tell me as to how long it is (normally) from initial assessment as std outpatient to the actual ACU initial consultation?

Also, when Guys says "£2500" for self-funded, how much additional costs will be added (other than medicines and travelling costs).

I'm trying to weigh the costs of Guys' self-funded vs going abroad


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Cap- I had some of tests done locally and free on the NHS- things like FSH and my doctor rang through with results to Guys.
I think they like to do HIV themselves .

Wiggie- had BFP this morning - tested because I also have AF!!!! What the   is that about? Am presuming it is all over for me. Nurse was lovely on phone but did not give me any positive vibes  about my situation just told me to get myself checked if pain gets any worse.

Never thought I would be this down after a BFP


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Swan - you poor thing, does the nurse think it is a bio-chemical pg ?

Cap - if you are happy to have any further tests done at Guys, I would proceed on the basis that you will be having tx there (but this doesn't commit you to anything). Once you have been "passed" as suitable for tx, you can either go on the waiting list for NHS funding, proceed with self-funded, or decide to go elsewhere (or even have self-funded tx whikst you are on the waiting list!). 

Have you had your hormone profile (LH, FSH, progesterone etc) done yet? If not you can either ask your GP, or get them done at Guys.

In terms of time frame from initial assessment in the RM team to the ACU consultation, it really depends whether you need any investigations.  They also like you to attend their IVF Patient Information Evening before you have a consult at the ACU. I think in my case I had my final review with the RM team in October (after a series of investigations and ops), went to the PIE in November, had our initial ACU consult in Dec, and started tx in Jan.

In terms of cost - as I recall the £2500 is an "all inclusive" package - the only additional costs will be the meds (and the cost of those depends on which ones you are on, and the amount you need). However Guys have negotiated very good rates for drugs through Serono, who seem to give Guys patients a cheaper rate than you would pay through any other clinic.

Wiggie xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Swan, I don't know what to say to you - What did the nurse say? Is it definitely AF or just impl bleed? Or chem pg? 
I really hope it's a congratulations for you v soon!  

reggie, great news about the 9 embies! If it were me, I would go to blast and was disappointed when we couldn't (only had four embies), but best of luck with your decision. I always felt I'd rather attempt get to blast and have none survive on day 5 than be none the wiser for the whole 2 week wait... but that's just me    you've got great odds with 9 embies!!! 

Hi to everyone else - how are you all doing? 

As for me, I am officially a hormonal W1TCH and just wish I could get my body back to normal. I am weepy one minute, cranky the next, tired another... it's really yuck


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Based upon all the feedback i am getting, i think its wiser to go self-funded with Guys than to wait (and suffer) for 2-3 yrs (depending upon the waiting list) and also than to go abroad as the cost of travel + accomm with a weaker pound would result in almost close to the self-funded rate of 2500 + meds.

Any how, i'll wait for the initial assessment and try to get as much tx + tests done on NHS and when it hits the waiting barrier, then decide what to do next.

As for the hormone profile, i think i got them done last month, they took about 3 vials of blood and am sure it covered all of it as the GP said he'll run through all the necessary tests before referring to RMC.


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

God you girls are good, thank you for all your messages. Its amazing how a few words of support calms you down. 

I’m feeling much more secure in the doctor’s decision and will go with whatever they want to do. I get the phone call today so fingers crossed on the outcome.

Clomidia  - whats the next stage for you now? Will you start a new cycle?

Hi To everyone else – hope you are all ok.

Reggierob


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi
This just cannot be an implantation bleed it has started and progressed just like my periods usually would. Decided not to test again til tomorrow. Have resigned myself to it all being over.
Nurse could not really tell me much without a HCG blood test but we live miles from  Guys so this would be impossible.

i don't know much about chemical pregnancy -what is that?

Sorry for lack of PM today - off for a drive to avoid the obsessing x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

morning ladies.
swan17 - i hope its just a blip and that the bleeding will stop soon......  

reggie - well done on the 9 embies. fab news! hope theyre all growing nice and strong for you...

clomidia- sorry to hear youre feeling cranky! but youve tolerated a lot so just look after yourself.....

wiggie - i still havent heard from drug company or guys re drugs so i called them and left another message for the nurses. im just worried im gonna get forgotten again and theyll delay this cycle. or maybe they ll wait for my results like you said.  clomidia told me that she got a call a few days after CD 1

Do we have to pay the whole lot up front or are installments ok? just so we can get our money in the right place!!

hi to everyone else!!


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Reggie - well done on the 9 embies! Thats great. I wouldn't worry about having ET on a Sunday, Guys have been doing this for years and years and they do know what they are doing. Try not to worry. ALthough I know its very hard.. Good Luck!! If you go to Blast will you be able to put 2 back in? 

How is everyone else doing? 

I am now on day 13 of down regging. Had some headaches, and am rather emotional but not too bad really. Having my baseline scan on Tuesday, so I hope I am ready to start stimming!


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

well its day 3 and the doc's have called us and said we have 2x8 cell, 3x7 cell and 2x6 cell and 2x3 cell. They adviced to go for Blasts so after a long drawn out discusion with DH we decided to wait until Sunday. I really hope they make it. Im assuming they will just put back one but said they could put back two if they are low grade blasts. very confusing!!!

Thanks all - ill keep you posted!


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Reggierob - wow well done, best of luck for Sunday    

Emnjo - stick with it hun! Good luck for the baseline on Tues

Jasmine - I am sure I didn't get my drugs order until I'd been to see the nurse and gone through my schedule. How far away is day 21 for you? If still a couple of weeks you still have plenty of time, as the drugs company can deliver the next day.  In terms of payment - I think they need payment in full before they will deliver. You can pay by credit/debit card over the phone.

Swan - you could ask your GP to do a HCG blood test - mine was happy to do mine last time when I had early bleeding (sadly the outcome was not positive for me on that occasion). A chemical pregnancy is where the embie has not implanted properly and the womb basically miscarries before the pregnancy has had a chance to develop. The HcG levels can be high enough to give a positive test for up to week afterwards - so don't be surprised if you still get a BFP when you test again tomorrow.  The other possibility is that one embie has implanted and the other not - so another reason to check whether or not your HcG levels are rising. You would need to repeat the blood test after a couple of days and then they compare the levels. 

Capricornian - I think you have made the right decision to go self-funding, esp. if your PCT's waiting list is long

Hi to everyone else, have a lovely weekend

Wiggie xx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Wiggie- Got another BFP this morning and am feeling more hopeful. At certain points I just felt really pregnant this week-  cannot describe it. Having all the same symptoms as my last BFP.  it is not a chemical pregnancy. Will have to visit GP next week anyway to let them know I am PG so will ask for test then. Very confused by it all but lots of people have contacted me to say they have had full blown AF but had BFP and gone on to have healthy PG.

Reggie-   for your embies. The wait is a killer isn't it?

 to all the Guys Girls xxx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all! lovely sunny day here.... enjoy it all!

wiggie - im on day 8 today so cd21 is a fair way off. i guess im just worried i wont have everything in place! but i guess ill know more when Guys call - which they havent! and prob wont now its the weekend. oh well.

swan17 - thats great news re your BFP ! so happy for you..... just enjoy the feeling that the test shows you ARE PG !!  it is possible to bleed in early pregnancy so yes fx fx all is ok for you...

Reggierob - great news re your embies.... sounds like theyre a group of fighters so hoping for lots of blasts for you and good luck for transfer day......!!

emnjo - hope the last few days of d/r are not too bad and the scan on tues says - go girl go!!

ok ladies... off to see the family now so wishing you a lovely weekend.....will pop in to see how were all doing...     

jx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Swan - really hoping it is good news for you   I think early bleeding in pregnancy can go either way - so definitely worth getting tested with your GP next week

Jasmine - if you are going to Guys next week then I am sure they will sort everything out for you then!

Reggierob - good luck again, let us know how you get on

Wiggie xx


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

Well had egg transfer today and they have put back 2 blasts! They said that they couldn’t see a clear winner so have put back 2. Hope this means that we have a very good chance now of one sticking! I guess you just don’t know do you... They said that they are both decent quality. I didn’t ask for specifics because i was worried if they told me they were not top grade i would be worrying about it.

So 2 on board and im feeling nice and relaxed so we will see what happens.

I do have to say that i found the transfer very unconformable and very painful, I was rubbish!  And i nearly wet myself laughing at DH in his white hat!

They will call me tomorrow to see if we have any to freeze. Only 2 others left now..

xx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Any one had problems with the OUt of hours service not getting back?

Reg- fingers crossed for


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Am shaking like a leaf - am 12dpo today, OTD is Friday.  Last night went to the loo whilst out having dinner and found some blood... was completely gutted and thought 'that's it then'.  Last cycle I started bleeding @ 11dpo so thought the same thing had happened again.  It was bright red too (sorry for the TMI) and the same consistency as normal AF... it wasn't just pink-tinged CM.

But when I woke up this morning there was no more bleeding, and there's been no more all day.  So when I got home did an internet cheapie test and there's a definite second line.  Haven't ever been able to write these words before but I think I have a  tentative 

Not sure what to do now... don't want to get into obsessive testing between now and Friday but I am beside myself with fear/shock/excitement.  DH and I haven't ever had a +ve pg test together and it was beginning to feel like it would never happen.

Keeping everything crossed that there's no more bleeding this week.  Need to get something to stop me shaking now, I can hardly type!


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Reggierob - fab news re: your transfer, and congrats on being PUPO! WHen is test date?

Londonlottie - what you experienced could have been implantation bleeding, and if it has now stopped, it is hopefully good news for you! Try testing again first thing in the morning in a day or so when your hormones are higher and you should see a stonger line. Best of luck!

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone..

Londonlottie: i have everything crossed for you!!

Swan:  They have normally been ok at getting back to me but i was expecting a call today which i didn’t get– im going to call tomorrow to find out about my blasts for freezing.. are they meant to call you today too?

Wiggie:  test date is next thursday – not to bad!

xx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Swan - hope you get some answers from the clinic today.

Had a real moment last night when I realised - what a plonker - that I'd been testing with internet cheapie OVULATION sticks and not pg tests!  Good grief, I worry myself sometimes...

So spent last night in shock that I might NOT be pg after all and would have some pretty big explaining to do to DH who was very excited at yesterday's news...........

Battered down Sainsbury's front door this morning to get some REAL pg tests and got a very definite second line on a FR.  Am overjoyed.  Not quite sure what to do now and whether to call the clinic - I assume they will want me to wait until Friday (OTD) and call them then.  Keeping fingers crossed until then.


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi
bad news here am afraid. Looks like a chemical pregnancy ( Wiggie you should be a doctor) as  tests fainter and now negative. 
x


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh no Swan, how awful for you. I hope your ok.. xx

Londonlottie - Congratulations!!   Very exciting times for you.. x


I am trying to work out how I will get my protein intake whilst I am stimming. Have been reading of people advising to drink a litre of milk! That seems like a lot - and a lot of calories aswell!! Has anyone done this? 

I am going to get some protein shakes later, and then off for my baseline scan! Eak. I hope i have downregged ok.. 

Good Luck to everyone who is reading this xxxx


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

I have just been told that i have no blasts to freeze and that the two they put back are graded BC 2. From what i have read this doesn’t sound good. Feel really gutted. 

Swan: so sorry for you..

Emnjo: i just ate a lot of steak and eggs  

Londonlottie: congrats!!! Great news..

xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

morning ladies.
hope we all had a good weekend...

reggierob - chin up!! sorry to hear the embies arent the A+ variety but im sure they are fighters and are doing their best for you. i know easier said than done but keep the PMA up!

swan- sorry to hear re the chemical... hope youre ok 

emnjo- im also wondering what i should eat. have read that high protein is good so i gather lots of meat, are eggs ok?? im trying to cut out sweets and choccies but its soooo hard!! i assume lots of fresh fruit and veggie always goes down well.  i read somewhere that milk was good due to protein but then somewhere else it wasnt good so now im confused..

londonlottie- congrats!! and hope that line gets stronger and stronger.!!

hi to everyone else!! 
  

J x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi jasmine 

I try to eat a fairly low-carb diet anyway so don't find it a struggle to eat a lot of protein.  If you're looking to increase the protein then meat, fish, eggs, cheese are all excellent sources.  I think milk is suggested as a way of getting your protein but to be honest doesn't contain nearly as much as the other sources.  One thing I did with my last cycle was to make protein shakes from whey protein powder.  They sound disgusting but actually they were delicious - I bought a vanilla flavoured one from H&B and added a tsp of peanut butter and some milk and blended with a few ice cubes - gorgeous.  Something like that might also hit the spot if you're looking for something sweet but it doesn't actually contain any sugar


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all

london lottie - thanks for the hints re increase protein intake. ill give the whey protein thing a go.. even tho it sounds awful!! well meat, fish, eggs etc is all fine.. i love those things. just trying to give up sweet things which is hard...      am already on the brazil nuts - yummy! Is there anything we need to AVOID? i cant do without my cuppa tea! ( all3 of them before noon! but have cut out the coffee)

reggie rob- how are you today?  hope the embies are settling in nicely ! 

hows everyone else?  clomidia - how are things? 

hi to wiggie, capricornian and everyone ! sorry but the page wont let me scroll back so apologies for missing anyone!!

J x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

They honestly are really tasty jasmine... I was apprehensive but in fact I have to stop myself having too many of them.  With the peanut butter, milk and ice cubes they are like a scrummy milkshake.

I can't believe how terrified I am of losing my precious  BFP.  I have utmost respect for those who don't test early... I know I'm 14dpo today and still showing as pregnant but terrified that it'll all disappear before my OTD on Friday.  I've had a vague bit of weird orangey CM yesterday afternoon and a bit more pinky CM this morning (but only because I went rootling around for it   )  

Does anyone else get sick and tired of never being able to speak to a nurse at Guy's?  I just hate the way that they NEVER answer the phone and at best I've had someone phone me back two days later.  I know it's not urgent now but it would be reassuring to speak to someone there but it feels impossible.

Overall I would say I've been very happy with the clinic - almost everyone was just lovely to deal with, which  makes up for never seeing the same person twice.  And obviously the new facilities are fantastic... I loved the artwork all over the 11th floor - really uplifting.  But I do wish they had a time each day where anyone with any queries could call and speak to a nurse!!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry reggierob - I meant to answer your post before...  

Have you asked them if there is a discernible difference in pregnancy rates between the different quality blasts?  I only ask because I was distraught to find out that my day 3 embies weren't top-grade either but when I did some research at home I found that with the top 2 grade embryos, there isn't a difference in success rates.  I don't know about blasts because we weren't lucky enough to get to that stage, but so far (fingers crossed) I have a BFP with my lower-grade embies!

Try not to worry too much.  It's also very common not to get any blasts to freeze - someone I know on a cycle at the moment had 8 fertilised eggs to start with which were all doing well at day 3... she also only had two to transfer and her clinic assured her that was perfectly normal and to be expected.  Wishing you lots of calm thoughts..... xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi london lottie-
i will give the shakes a try when i get the time to get to H and B - stop rooting for any pink CM! lol.!! im sure ill be just as bad though....

i agree with you re the nurses call back system. i called them last friday! and i got a call this morning at 930am but as i was at work i missed the call!! typical. i have jab school this fri so no point me calling back as ill prob have the appt before i get the return call !!!

what happens if its something urgent though?!!  are we meant to just sit and wait for the phone to ring? its a bit worrying not being able to contact someone like you say. there should  be a nurse with a bleeper on like being on call. maybe its something we can suggest? 

J x


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello! Thanks to Jasmine for the tip off for this thread. I have read ALL the posts and am now exhausted so off to bed but just wanted to say hi.

Also.. for what its worth... we decided on self-funding at Guys due to 2 year waiting list on NHS - and I ain't gettin any younger! Anyway, one of the reasons I chose Guys was due to the experiences of my good friend who had 5 cycles at different clinics.. (She now has 4 month old twins thanks to Guys!) ANYWHO.. point is that she said... don't be afraid to be a pain and keep ringing the nurses line if you are really worried about something, but if it is urgent they will get back to you.

Even though this is my first tx and am only at d/r stage, so far I have had some problems with d/r and they have always called back after 1 message, even if it takes a whole day. Had to go in every day over bank holiday weekend and even though they had skeleton staff on they were brilliant. So its so far so good for my experiences.

Good luck to you all. Night night!


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Well i rang the hospital and they called back and said that the grade that went back were actually grade 2 blasts and were too early for a further letter grading. Looks like grade 2 only means that they are very early stage so i guess they could go on to be AA’s or CC’s who knows but they picked the best ones so fingers crossed! The grade BC 2 were the ones that didnt make it to the freezer: seems so cruel!

I didn’t ask about success rates between the two grades, i always get off the phone an remember things i should have asked! I have found them good at getting back to me though and when they do they are so nice and friendly and helpful.

Hope all you ladies are doing ok..

xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi guys 

Just a quickie to say I do think of you often and keep an eye on you - even if I don't post very often. 

Swan, I'm very sorry about your chem pg. It is such sad news. I had one last year and it took me a long time to get over it – to be so close and have hopes ruined is just awfully cruel - I hope you're doing ok.  

Reggie, good luck with your 2ww! Two blasts is fantastic! To answer your Q, I am back at the cons in two weeks to discuss possible next steps.  

Jasmine, good luck with jabs appt! Not long to go now - hope it goes well!  

Emnjo, how did your scan go? Are you stimming now?  

Eloise, welcome to the thread! Wish you loads of luck for your cycle  

Wiggie, hello hun, hope all is well with you xx  

Re the discussion on call backs... the only time I had some problems (pain and very bloated during stimms) and I rang the nurse’s line, they rang me back the same day – it was after 6pm, bless them – and the nurse had me in the next morning for a scan. So I have only praise for them. 

AFM, I am feeling no better this week. It is horrible. I wake up every morning feeling so sad. I’m covered in spots and my moods are swinging left and right, regardless. I hope it passes soon. Anyway, I’m off to drown myself in a vat of sauv blanc tonight methinks xx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Reggierob - I know it's hard, but would not obsess about the grading. I've heard of people who have got twins from 2 average day 3 embies, and people who have not got pg from 1 perfect blast. So just keep thinking positive - and hopefully you won't have have need of any frozen embies!  

Swan - so sorry to hear about your chemical pg, it's awful to be so near yet so far  

Clomidia - it always took me 2 AFs following a failed cycle for my hormones to get back to normal. Enjoy the sauv blanc and have a glass for me  

Jasmine - hope your appointment went well today and you are all set for your cycle now!

Londonlottie - congrats on your BFP  

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Wiggie - finally beginning to accept that it might be true.  Was OTD today and got a 2-3 weeks pg on a CB Digi which made me feel a bit better.

Clomidia - I agree with Wiggie, it took me two clear cycles to feel as though my body was back to normal.  After my last failed cycle, my instinct was to go again as soon as we could, which thankfully Guys were happy with.  However by the time my next period arrived, I just didn't feel 'right'.  In fact, I'd been temping and was pretty sure I didn't ovulate in the cycle following IVF.  Felt a bit funny about starting again so we left it another two months before starting the downreg and I was feeling almost completely back to normal - although annoyingly my luteal phase seemed to have got much shorter!


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all!

clomidia - nice to hear from you and that you are finding ways to deal with things.... good wine?  sorry to hear you are feeling awful still but take all the time you need- its only natural to feel the way you do.........    look after yourself.

swan - how are you? hope youre also taking care of yourself.  

hi reggierob- how are you doing today? try and stay positive! i know easy for me to say as im not there yet but im sure the emibies are doing their very best!!

eloise- how are things with you? hope the d/r probs sorted itself out!

AFM. appt yest was fine. i start snorting synarel on 15 may for 2 weeks and then a d/r scan on 29th may. the nurse didnt give any further dates or appts as a lot of ladies have needed more than 2 weeks to d/r fully so i think they operate on a one step at a time basis?  Anyway its all quite scary as its really happening now.! ive got to ring the drug company on monday and then get the drugs by thurs. My BF was lovely. hes excited more than me and has already said he would love twins... im tying to be realistic about it maybe not working but he was full of PMA which is good. im being started on 150 units goal f when the time comes ...gulp..................!!!

was really quiet yest at ACU.?! normally theres a frenzy of activity but was me and bf for a while when we were wating.

have a good weekend all.!

Jx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks ladies - and thanks londonlottie and wiggie for the advice re hormones getting back to normal. I think I might have PMT now - I'm feeling bloated and very spotty - so that would be good. I know it's only three weeks since IVF (feels like forever!), but I've had very short AFs on the back of previous IUIs, the last one was 23 days, so to get AF this week wouldn't be unusual.  

DH wants to wait AT LEAST another few months before we go again, so I think the best we could hope for is an Aug/Sept start but I'll wait and see what the cons says next week. I will be back to update you all then!  

Jasmine - good luck with sniffing!


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes, I also got my AF early after the last IVF Clomidia.  It's funny, after the failed cycle I thought I wanted to get straight back into it again but in retrospect, I'm really glad we just took some time out from it.  Beforehand, I'd been thinking OH MY GOD BIOLOGICAL CLOCK TICKING CAN'T WASTE EVEN AN EXTRA MONTH but when it came to it I was glad to be able to switch off for a while.  We really had a lovely time together in those few months - in fact we decided at the last minute to get married in Sri Lanka which we did in March    I really don't think that would have happened had I been stressing about hormones, scans, etc etc.

Well I've just had my phone call with the clinic where I officially tell them my BFP news - the nurse who called me didn't even say congratulations!  Very awkward conversation because they seemed to have written my message down as though I was having lots of bleeding and needing to be spoken to about it, which is odd because I haven't ever said I'd had bleeding and at most might have said I had some pink tinged CM and was being a panicker but that all was fine!  

Anyway, enough moaning - I do like them there in general!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

LL - congrats on getting married!!!   That's lovely news!   

Sorry Guys got things messed up - the nurse was really lovely when she rang me back, said she was sorry to hear of the bfn and was so sweet - I guess you got them on a bad day eh   

I'm not in a rush to go again either, in a way   The earliest we could realistically go again is July as I've got loads of work on this month, we have holidays in June, I've got a couple of conferences to go to and my parents are also coming to stay so it would be at least July... but dh might want to put it back even further and I'm more keen to go again in the summer when it's quieter for me in work. I like to have a plan to work to, iykwim. And I'm hoping to have August off completely... so that would be good timing   

Anyway, must do some WORK


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

All sounds good   Just read some of your diary and wanted to give you a bit of encouragement.  At my first scan for this cycle I only had one follicle on my right ovary and about 3 on my left so very similar!  In the end I got 4 eggs and throughout this whole cycle was utterly depressed about my low AFC and what seemed like plummeting chances of anything ever working.  However, in the mad way that IVF seems to operate, this cycle has worked and I can't believe it.  

Wishing you a lovely relaxing summer and lots of     for your next cycle.


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all.
well i think theres a conspiracy out there.. serono ( drug company) said they had called me last week and left message on both my numbers but i hadnt got anything.  something always seems to go wrong ( altho it does get corrected at each stage of my journey so far) hope its not a sign of things to come. oh well. anyway drugs are coming wed.  god its really happening.

just a question re sniffing, what times has everyone found best for this? i work at diff hours so get up at diff times. i thought about 9am and 9pm or 10am and 10pm. is it ok to jab before you sniff? and what happens if you go abroad? we re going to france for bank hol so how do i adjust the time then. sorry bout all the questions........!

jx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi jasmine 

I took mine at 8 and 8 but often took it a bit before and a bit after.  It was a bit of a nightmare with mine because when I started sniffing we were in Sri Lanka which is 5 1/2 hours ahead - I asked Guys before we left what we should do and they said to adjust the times so if I wanted to take it at 8 and 8 in the UK, whilst in Sri Lanka I should take it at 1.30pm and 1.30am!  It was a nightmare - we were staying on a yoga retreat with no electricity so everyone was in bed by about 9pm... had to set an alarm to wake up in the middle of the night to do my sniff!!


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi london lottie, sounds like fun..... ! not! but hey it was worth it in the end right!!
ok so if i do 10 and 10, it will be 11 and 11 for the few days we re in france. got it! ive such a banging headache today and i dont know why other than been up since 545am when bf was up. i blame him.

hows everyone else? its gone very quiet here,!!


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello All,

Hope everyone is well. 

Jasmine: I took mine at 7.30 and 7.30. Just before I left for work in the morning. Trouble was it would slide down the back of my throat on the tube – not pleasant. Take some water with you if you are still going to work. I too had trouble with the times but that’s because i am silly and couldn’t get my head round the clocks going forward – I was never any good at maths!

AFM I’m back at work these last few days before testing. This is a good thing because I was doing my head in lying on the sofa noticing every twinge. Yesterday I convinced myself I was getting AF so thought it was all over. No AF yet though so there is still hope. One minute I’m convinced it’s going to work and the next I think it won’t.

Actually I was told that in 3 cycles of IVF you have a 70% chance of becoming pregnant, has anyone heard this? 

Its helping to remind me that even if I’m not successful this time it doesn’t mean I won’t ever be successful.

Is there a time limit before you can start the cycle again?

Lots of love to everyone...

xx


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Just a quick answer for you reggierob - I had been given that statistic too.  In fact my first clinic insisted that I look at IVF as a three-cycle process and definitely NOT to expect it to work first time.  It really helped me when I got a BFN, strange as that may sound.  I immediately set about organising a second cycle although in the end it was about 4 months between ending the first one and starting the second.  I think most clinics like you to have had two bleeds before starting downreg.  In my case I didn't feel ready after that as my cycles didn't feel entirely back to normal.  Best of luck.


----------



## KiwiInLondon (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry to crash your thread but wondered if anyone had any info re costs for self-funding IVF at Guys?

I have just had my second IUI cycle cancelled today and looks like will need IVF. I have PCOS and after not responding at all to first cycle, i have majorly over-responded to this cycle with nine follicles between 16mm and 21.5mm and lots smaller on scan today and obviously with IUI they only want 1 or 2 decent sized follicles. My blood tests are also showing risk of OHSS. 

Because there seems to be such a small window between enough drugs to respond and too much, Dr El-Toukhay (however you spell his name) is recommending that we move on to IVF as they have so much more control over everything. 

As we are self-funding as don't live in that PCT, can anyone advise on cost of IVF at Guys and approx cost of downreg drugs etc? I don't think i will need that much Gonal-F as only took 4 injections on 112.5iu this time and look what happened! Also already have a full 450iu spare pen in fridge. 

Thanks for any advice and best of luck to you all.


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Kiwi,

Though not an expert on this as we are still awaiting our first appointment at Guys, my research so far has concluded to the fact that the listed price on Guys website is what you need + extra medicine for which i would say roughly around 650-800

So, IVF = £2500 + drugs (approx) 750 lets assume = £3250

So, its safe to assume £3500 i'd say.

Anyone to correct me?


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey hey  

I have just read loads - and am in a mad rush at work (typical!)

I had my scan last week - 2 weeks into down regging, and was told that my ovaries had shut down, however, my womb lining was still thick. I carried on down regging for another week, my scan today showed that my womb lining was thin enough! PHEW! My AFC was 17 so I was quite happy with that. 

I am a bt worried though as I have bled everyday for 14 days now. Its very light, like spotting, but its there still. The nurse I spoke to said not to worry.. hmmm hard huh! 

Also, I was told to sniff twice a day now as I have started stimming. I sniffed twice this morning - so should I not sniff tonight? I was told to sniff once in the morning, and once in the evening.. not sure what to do!!


xx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Kiwi - hello & welcome! Yes those costs look about right

Emnjo - good luck with the stimms. Can't comment on the sniffs, as I used suprefact injections instead of the inhaler for my cycles

Wiggie xx


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

Emnjo - when I started stimms i was told to take one sniff that night and then continue with one on the morning and one in the evening from then onwards. So you would be taking 3 sniffs today as well as your stimm injection and then 2 tomorrow but double check with them if you are not sure. 

HTH
reggie


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you Reggie... Thats what i did in the end, I managed to get hold a nurse.. 

How are you doing? xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies

hows everyone today?

emnjo - did you manage to sort your sniffs out?

reggierob - how goes the 2ww.. hope youre managing to stay calm with lots of PMA!!

eloise - how are things going with your d/r? have u had the scan yet?

londonlottie. - hello! hope things are goowd with you.

AFM - drugs arrived today. huge box with the goodies... have put the relevant bits in the fridge and will read up on sniffing later. OMG its really happening. to be honest it just seems surreal and like its not really going on. is this normal?? im not usually a panicker but it makes me feel anxious - prob spending too much time thinking about it, must get out more. hehehe!

have a nice day everyone.

J x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello ladies,
I'm new on here and would appreciate your feedback if possible.
We have our consultation for self-funded IVF with Guys ACU next week. 
DH thinks he threw away our appt letter with recycling I spoke to Guys over a week ago and they were going to resend it. I've heard nothing. I left a message yesterday morning re: the letter and if they have received my GP referral letter, still no response I understand they are very busy and have more urgent things to deal with but I'm just worried if they are not proactive now will our tx run smoothly? Even though we had success with the Bridge last time I have chosen Guys because of their slightly higher success rate and my friend has recently used the Bridge for her IUI and wasnt impressed with their admin etc. I'm having doubts now about my choice of clinic.
How quickly did you start your tx I will be day 14 on appt day and DH will need to have his sperm tested so just wondered how long it takes for him to get his results. I have had my FSH, progesterone blood tests done by my GP.
Good luck to all of you

Marie


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

well test date is here for me... and two positive HPT cant be wrong can they? looks like a BFP for me then.... ill write more to everyone later but right now i need to go do some dancing around the house.. then ask DH for the 100th time if the tests can lie and/or im still asleep and its not really true...


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

WOOOHOOOO reggierob - huge congratulations!!!  You enjoy dancing around the house and I can confirm that it's NOT a dream because you're posting on FF and I'm definitely awake 

Hi Marie - I've only had one cycle at Guys but my experience has in general been extremely positive.  The admin has been very efficient for me and I would say that they seem to be a very happy team working in a lovely new clinic getting good results.  My only criticism (which I'm sure is not confined to Guys - I think even places like the Lister have similar frustrations) is that it can take a while to get a nurse to call you back to answer questions.

I'm sorry I can't remember how long it took to get sperm results etc but I would have thought you can start downregging/etc without needing his results.  If you/they decide you need ICSI that is a decision that can be made on the day of EC - which we did, as DH's sample results were borderline.  Of course it depends what protocol they put you on but with the long protocol and no other issues, I started my downreg sniffs on day 21 so you might be fine to start a week after your appointment.  Best of luck.


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all, I sometimes post on this thread, but had some questions for you all. We're needing pgd and finally got a PGD appt for Monday so hoping to find out some more info then. The people we met with at our 1st appt didn't seem that nice so I was wondering whether anyone dealing with the PGD team found them better? In fact, I was really upset after our 1st appt.

Also, I've gotten myself really nervous after reading the horror stories in last weekends papers about the guys acu and don't know whether I want to go with them even if it was free. Did you all who have already cycled think they are okay and they seem to have their act together with admin side and labeling or not? 

thanks for any help!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

ReggieRob, congratulations... wonderful news  

JVJM, I have no idea what horror stories you are talking about but to answer your Q we were and still are happy with Guys, and have no hesitation going with them again. I'm afraid I can't help you on the PGD side.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi JVJM, just a quickie as im trying not to post too much on here at the moment as im on a little break from cycling.  I know all about the recent horror stories about sperm mix ups and abandoned cycles.  I understand they have brought in a new electronic tagging system which means an alarm sounds when 2 samples from different couple are brought together.  I am beginning to understand though now that this has been a problem alerted in the past but left and nothing done about it.  I personally think that future samples will be checked checked and checked again but feel that they have been very blase with the couples involved in this mess!

The fact you need PGD then you will almost certainly be fine as this is what alerted the embryologists to the mis match before.  The fertilised embryos were tested and they realised that the dna didn't match the father.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

Good to know about the tagging- thank you! That really freaked me out as you can imagine.   But, they also have had couples come forward who are being dna tested as they think the fathers aren't really the father. So I don't know for sure the whole extent of the problem and whether they definitely caught and destroyed all the mix-ups. It's so scary and I hope the new system works!


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

smarie said:


> Hello ladies,
> I'm new on here and would appreciate your feedback if possible.
> We have our consultation for self-funded IVF with Guys ACU next week.
> DH thinks he threw away our appt letter with recycling I spoke to Guys over a week ago and they were going to resend it. I've heard nothing. I left a message yesterday morning re: the letter and if they have received my GP referral letter, still no response I understand they are very busy and have more urgent things to deal with but I'm just worried if they are not proactive now will our tx run smoothly? Even though we had success with the Bridge last time I have chosen Guys because of their slightly higher success rate and my friend has recently used the Bridge for her IUI and wasnt impressed with their admin etc. I'm having doubts now about my choice of clinic.
> ...


hello Marie, i noticed from your ticker that you had icsi done at bridge in 2005 and got a child through it. we had a treatment at the bridge too in 2005 and had a daughter through that.

however because of the cost, bridge was too expensive and we decided to go Guys and we had 2 treatment there which was BFN. we wasn't happy there at all. our treatment was really badly lead and few things happen that thinking back (with the latest problem they have now about the sperm miss up) we should have reported them to the HFEA but instead we had a meeting with the director of the clinic who opologized and offer us another cycle free. but me and dh have decided we are not going back there and have decided to save up hard to go back to the bridge centre. we shouldnt have left bridge in the first place. the only problem we had at bridge was with the admin too but i am not too bother about that as we got what we wanted in the end. our daughter. we are starting treatment there again in August so looking forward to it

thought i reply to your post since our story was similar. all the best with your treatment with whatever clinic you go back to.


----------



## reggierob (Jul 5, 2008)

I have nothing but praise for Guys ACU. They have got everything spot on for me throughout my first treatment. I thought the facilities were excellent and everyone i had dealings with were very very good explaining everything, answering any questions i had and generally putting me at ease. I was monitored throughout the cycle and believe the level of care resulted in my BFP. When i called then and left messages they always got back to me at some point and i would not hesitate recommending them to anyone who is starting treatment.

I still can’t believe it has happened for me first time. Im still getting pains but nothing out of the ordinary so I’m staying positive and looking forward to my first scan in 3 weeks time.

If for any reason it doesn’t work out for me this time in the end, i would keep everything in my next cycle the same as this cycle as it would be down to bad luck rather than anything i or Guy’s should have done.

How is everyone else doing ?

xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
this is also my 1st time with guys and im happy with them so far although trying to get thru to someoone is prob my biggest worry.  we were referred in nov, seen in reprod medicine end of dec, and had our 1st ACU appt mid feb. we delayed our tx until now for various reasons,The staff have always been friendly and professional and do answer every question so im happy so far!

have just started sniffing.....!!  day 1 today,. 
i read the instructions and did all, then thought ahh doddle..! theres not this taste people talk about,. a few seconds later. YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEUUUUCHHHHHHH!!!!  cant describe it but just make sure you have a drink nearby!!  other than that , seems surreal...

reggierob- Congrats on the BFP !! hope im like you and get lucky 1st time round! you must be ecstatic!!

eloise - hello! youre very quiet... hope all is ok.!!

Hi to tamelia, wiggie, london lottie. shozie. marie and everyone else!!

 

J x


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

reggierob said:


> well test date is here for me... and two positive HPT cant be wrong can they? looks like a BFP for me then.... ill write more to everyone later but right now i need to go do some dancing around the house.. then ask DH for the 100th time if the tests can lie and/or im still asleep and its not really true...


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Very happy for you!! Brilliant news.. I hope you have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all! Yes Jasmine have been quiet...thanks for noticing lovely girl. I have just posted in the May/June thread about what has been going on with me - I needed some time to think about things!

So..After posting GOOD things about Guys I have one very important thing to say - make sure that if your natural cycle is NOT 21 days (i.e. 35 days like mine) that they take this into account when starting D/R! They stuffed up mine and my active cysts were a result of that.

On the positive side I have started stimming today. 4 weeks of D/R and 1 cyst aspiration later! I am getting a lot of attention now from the nurses! There are definitely some nurses who really know their stuff and some weaker ones. So just ask questions constantly! I am now rechecking everything!

I have read down the posts and you know, every clinic will have some horror story! I agree with Tamelia that the mix up will definitely result in everything being checked and rechecked. Those poor couples having to go through all that though bless them.

I still have faith - you have to! My friend had 5 cycles of IVF at all sorts of places from Harley Street to Poland and her final attempt resulted in her beautiful twins - courtesy of Guys!

Bye for now.


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

On day 4 of D/R and all going well so far  

Just been reading through the thread and made me feel confident that this could work.

Hope to keep hearing more good outcomes from you stimmers


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies!

oooh Eloise- sorry to hear they stuffed up re your cycle but good to hear all is back on track now for you!! you have got me worried about the cycle length as my cycle is between 31-33 days and last one was 33 days. the clinic do know this but i was still told to start D/ R on day 21 which i have already. what effect does starting sniffing too early have on the cycle? could it be i just take longer to D/R fully?

not much going on here, just day 2 sniffing, no side effects yet.. !

hope everyone has alovely weekend.

J x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi
I am new here started ICSI 16th May (today!!) have taken first sniffs  
Back for scan on the 6th June
Good luck all
Lolaboo
xxx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank-you to the ladies who posted info about your experiences at Guys especially about the d/regging and sperm test. I received a letter confirming my consulation next week so I am feeling more positive. 
Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

@Reggierob and Londonlottie- Congratulations  

@smarie - I don't think you will be disappointed - so far so good for me at Guys   

@Jasmine and Eloise - I did wonder about whether everybody should start at day 21 regardless of their cycle length. Mine is usually 28-32 days.  I will still have AF when I go for my baseline scan on May 26th (day 14 of sniffs).  Could I have D/R'd even though I am only on ~day 5 of cycle (presuming it comes when I expect it to?


D/R day 6

Yesterday I wanted to kill everybody because of my extremely low threshold for annoyance.  Managed to keep laughing at myself through gritted teeth as my DP called me a hormonal psycho.  Also had second hot flush yesterday but they don't seem like a big deal.  I just feel warm in the face and get pink cheeks - makes me look healthier if anything.

No headaches and no weight gain so that is good (as of yesterday BMI now below 28 for the first time in years - hooray).  I haven't thrown away fat clothes because hoping they will come in handy for the future.


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I posted once on this forum ages ago and since then have been going through processes and am hoping to start treatment in June. Hope all is going well for all of you who have started on your treatments!

I wanted to post as I noticed some people were commenting on confusion around when to start DR if you are unsure of your cycle length - I have really irregular cycles and have been advised to start taking a contraceptive pill at the start of my next cycle  (which seems to be taking forever - 40 days now - the waiting is killing me!). The doctor said this was so that they could take control of my cycle and to ensure I had not ovulated by the time I start sniffing. Maybe this is an option if you are not sure wether you ovulate around day 21?

xx
Nat


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Well pretty certain I ovulated 4/5 days before sniffing started but I will only know for sure when AF arrives.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

RE: start of down-regging - I think the main thing is to ensure you have ovulated before you start, otherwise cysts can occur. If you have a shorter cycle you can start sooner; if your cycle is longer you should start 7 days before your next expected period (if regular) or else as Nat said, take the pill for 3 weeks beforehand.

Good luck to everyone on their cycles!

Wiggie xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all,
well start of a new week.

smarie- good luck at your 1st appt this week, they are very nice there so im sure youll be fine,

lolaboo - youre a day behind me so hope all is going well!

nataliek- welcome to the thread!

hi to 2mummies, Emjo, Eloise and everyone else!!

not much going on here, day 4 d/r today.... no side effectes apart from a bit tired more than usual. makes me wonder if im sniffing right but im sure ill find out....!
   

J x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi ladies 

Good luck to all of you cycling at the moment   
Jasmine, I was exhausted on down-reg, think it is just another side effect 
ReggieRob & Londonlottie, how are you both?? Are you going for scans soon? 
the2mummies, well done on the bmi of 28! I got mine down to 29.1 for this past cycle but it has crept up past 30 again since then so I'm going to have to get started on losing it all again 
Wiggie, how's things? 
Everyone else hi and good luck  

Sorry this is a short post, just wanted to update those of you who were following our last cycle; we had our follow up consult this morning and it seems we were just unlucky.    With a starting AFC of 7, we got 6 eggs, 5 were mature and of those 5 four fertilised. The two put back were grades 3 and 4 (with 4 being top grade) and they were pleased with the whole process. Only downside was dh's SA, he had a count of 90mill but his motility and morphology were both low - so that's why they went with ICSI, and they'd recommend it again. 

Because of my high fsh she's suggesting going again sooner rather than later, so we're talking about maybe going again late summer. I'll give them a call when I start the pill. Got to sort out money firstly  

So, I hope I get to chat more to you all in a few short months xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Clomidia

well thanks for the update!! nice to hear from you,
i was following your diary so good to know the consult went well and you are all set to go for next cycle.... hope this is the one for you,,,!!!

Im sure its quality more than quantity so the fact you had 7 follicles but you got 5 nature eggs and an 80% fertlisation, thats great! ill be happy to get that as altho i seem to have a lot of follicles im scared they wont be mature enough for ICSI... oh well one step at a time eh??

J x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Jasmine  
I definitely think one step at a time is the best way to get through it   Good luck! FWIW, I think down-reg was the worst bit for me... it gets exciting once you start stimming!!


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Hiya - just a quick one to Jasmine and the2mummies - I was told by the nurse that starting D/R on day 21 for me caused my active cysts that had to be aspirated and that with a 35 day cycle I should have started on day 28. Don't panic, just ask your nurses for advice and good luck!
x


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey everyone  

Clomidia - good luck for your next cycle! Your fertilisation rate was really good - so fingers crossed everything goes well this time round..  

Jasmine - How are you getting on? Have you had your scan yet?

I had my day 9 scan today, I have 5 good follies on my right, another 6 on my left, and then another small one can't remember which side! They range from 18mm to 12mm, the smaller 2 are only 10mm. SO about 10 good ones. Feel a little bit dissapointed, but telling myself its quality over quantity. I on only 150 iu of Gonal F. The nurse said it was a good number, but can't help wanting some more 

Have another scan on Friday, and then EC will be either Monday or tuesday next week.. Its half term for me so that is quite handy.. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey emnjo

I think that's a great number.  I can't deny that during each of my cycles I've wanted more more more (7 eggs first cycle; 4 eggs second) but I really don't think there is a correlation between number of eggs you get and success rates... in any case, I don't think the more eggs you get equals a higher chance.  This cycle I only had 4 eggs, 3 fertilised, 2 put back - and got a BFP!  One of the benefits when you get more than about 8 eggs is that you can try to go for blastocyst.  In many cases only 2 of those will make it to the blastocyst stage which illustrates that only a small number of those eggs are capable of really making it anyway.  The embryologists job will be to select the best embryos to implant and in a way, that is easier to do when you don't have to choose from 20 or 30!  

Best of luck and please don't be disheartened.  I was when I kept having my scans (first one I had 4 follies) and here I am, 6 weeks pg today.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh good luck for next week em!!! 10 sounds fantastic!!     Remember I only had four follicles all along and got six eggs in the end, so it's an indication - and sure you only need one so try to be as positive as possible!!


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you Clomidia and londontottie   It was just I needed to hear. This is my first IVF, and so as much as I have spent the last 4 months reading reading and reading, nothing can prepare you can it. I have been quite calm (ish!!) until now, and now I feel quite vulnerable about it all. 

Thank you very much... Clomidia - I really really hope all goes well this time for you.. 
Londonlottie - woop woop to you!!! so exciting. I hope you continue to have a wonderful pregnancy and I look forward to reading about it. 

Emma x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi all
I am now on day 5 of the sprays and had no symptoms so far? is that normal? it was the same when I was on clomid. 
The sprays are not the most pleasant things in the world but needs must!!
Good luck to everyone going through this at the same time and I have felt a lot better since I joined as it is nice to share this with others who know what I am talking about as we have told very few people
we are going for some councelling next week what are they like at Guys?
Lolaboo
xxx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

hi Lolaboo

I didn't really have many symptoms when sniffing until later on.. and then it was only hot sweats and the odd headache. I wouldn't worry. When is your DR scan?


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

HI all

how are we all doing!! at least its sunny here!

Lolaboo -I am on day 7 today of sniffs and havent much side effects either , sometimes a bit tired but nothing else. ive been told its good and that people react in diff ways so dont worry! whar tx are you having done?

emnjo -congrats on the follies!! thats a great number you got on day 9 and im sure they will grow a bit more so youll have lots by the time of EC and its quality not quantity . lots of protein until then!!
My d/r scan in next fri 29th, my AF is due this sunday or mon so im not sure how it will be when they scan. how can they tell you have d/r fully if you still have AF?

the2mummies - how is your d/r going? are the moods getting any better?

Eloise -  how are you?  any more update re the cysts? wil check the cycle buddies board..

AFM. day 7 sniffing here, not much to say.. but its all in my diary if anyone fancies a read.
Just had acupuncture, i love going to my acu lady, she makes me feel so calm and relaxed - feel quite sleepy now!!

J x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

@Jasmine - my mood is okay although today is probably the worse day so far (day 10 sniffing) as feel tense and tired.  I think it is because AF is due tomorrow so am PMT and menopausal at the same time I guess   I will be in same boat as you because if I get AF tomorrow (as I expect) then will only be on day5 on 26th (scan day).  Its not a problem for the scan but don't know if I can be completely D/R'd if still bleeding  Anybody?

@Lolaboo - most people don't seem to have too much of a bad time and by the time you are feeling fed up its time to start stimming.  I didnt have counselling at Guys (wait was too long) but I am sure its fine. 

@Emnjo -   Good luck for tomorrow -   for lots of chubby follies for ya hon xxx


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi All,

Clomidia - so sorry to hear your news, sounds like there was some positive feedback though so hopefully it will all help with next time!

Jasmine - thanks for the welcome, how is the d/r going?

Emnjo - good luck for the scans and EC!

I finally started my monthly cycle (after about 45 days!) - I have never been so excited about getting it in all my life! Am going to meet nurses on 4th June to get plan. Am really excited to finally be starting things!

Hope everyone is getting on well with their treatments!
xx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

@Nataliek - congrats on staring the journey - 45 days wowee!  4th of June is really soon.  It seems to go much quicker once you start compared to when you are waiting to start.


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all

nataliek - wow. thats a long cycle but AF is here now and youre on your way!!

the2mummies - been d/r a week now. no real side effects as yet, seems to be dragging abit though but at the same time scared of the jabbing in the next stage!!  yes we wont be fully d/r if we are still bleeding so i dont know if we will get to have another scan to confirm this before we start jabbing.

emnjo- good luck for the scan today!!

hi to clomidia, eloise, loloboo, wiggie and anyone else!!!

been getting a few twinges in my right side so not sure wot thats all about! feels a bit like ovulation pain, hope its not a cyst or something!!

anyone doing anything nice this long weekend?

J x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

@Jasmine  - well emnjo went back 7 days later for 2nd baseline scan because I get the impression they like you to start stimming on a tuesday so that you can have EC on a monday.  I might be making this up but seems so to me after thinking of the different options.

No sign of AF, which is a bit of a nuisance but I think I did ovulate about 6pm so maybe it will come then.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Thank you for all your responses, really appreciate them
I have my next meeting on the 1st June to scan and teach me how to inject! Still 
no side effects on sniffs but quite tired.
Just a quick question, if we have any additional viable embryos we have opted to have them frozen, how common is it for there to be 'spares'!. We can only have one funded cycle on ICSI and cannot afford to pay for another one ourselves?
Good luck everyone
Lolaboo
xx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

@Lolaboo - not sure about exact figures but not very common.  Maybe about 20% of cases get frozen embryos and then not all embryos defrost - maybe 60% success at thawing stage.  Then success of FET is about 20% I think.  Then again people do get pregnant from FET so its always a hope.

Had baseline scan today and womb lining just over at 6mm so back on friday to hopefully start stimming.

Good luck everybody. x x x x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi The2mummies
Thanks for info. I will just have to hope for the best  
Good luck with your scan
Lolaboo
xxxxx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello!

Hope everyone is ok  

Good Luck today the2mummies, let me know how you get on.. x

Well I had EC on monday 25th, they collected 8 eggs. I was quite happy with that, at the moment nothing is quite good enough! 7 fertilised which was brilliant!!! We were soooo happy. The embryologist was discussing us going to Blast so we were very excited! We then got the call on the Thursday saying that we had 2 top grade embies, and the other 5 were slow growing.. I think they were 5 and 6 cells, so they thought it would be best for me to go in on day 3 insted of day 5. I was a bit dissapointed that we couldn't go to Blast, but then reminded myself that this is quite rare anyway, and that 2 8 cell embies was brillliant and all I could have wanted. 

So in we went yesterday and had a grade 4 8 cell with no fragmentation at all, and another Grade 3 8 cell with a small amount of fragmentation. Very happy! (at last) I was a bit concerned that they hadn't pushed us for a SET, as all along we had been told to expect this. But I think at Guys its the norm to have 2 put back at day 3, and then one at blast stage? Is this right anyone?!

The other 5 will stay in the culture till day 5, but they all looked a little ropey to me! One looked like it had about 50 cells! Lol it had gone a bit awol! So not looking like we will get any frosties - but I didn't ever really expect that. 

Jo asked about twins, and she said if it works there is about 25% of twins...eak.. She then went onto say that one in 3 get pregnant from IVF at Guys.. I said that I thought the success for under 35 (i am 29) was 50%, and she said where did I get that info from! I replied with, 'Errr on your wall in the waiting area'! She looked a little shocked and said that that is if people get to blast!! WTF! She definately ( i dont think ) was implying that me personally had a one in 3, more that it was a general statistic. I thought it was 50% once you got to ET, but I didn't go into it, and said well I guess my chances for this cycle are either 100% or 0%! Which is true.. stats are of little importance really. Has anyone got any idea what the success rates actually are then?


Eloise - How funny if you were opposite me for EC! Hope your ok.... are you back at work today? Its half term for me so I am still off which is bliss! Going to meet friends for lunch but worrying that I should be in bed! Hmmmm silly really!

Jasmine how are you getting on?

Clomidia - Hope you are ok... Have you decided when to try again? xxxx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Good luck emnjo, 
I feel like I am getting lots of mixed stats and at the end of the day like you said it is 0 or 100!!
I had a concelling session yesterday at guys and that helped a lot and I am having another one in a few weeks. really reccomend it if anyone was thinking about it. 
Still no side effects on sniffs? but I have put on weight recently and not sure it is stress, am just being a pig or it was from being on clomid and then the sniffs? 
Have next app on the 1st june hope to start injections then 
Good luck everyone take care
Lolboo
xxx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
Emnjo- congrats on the embies!! heres hoping the embies are snuggling in nicely!!

loloboo- glad the counselling went well and hope the sniffing goes well. im 2 weeks into sniffing and no real side effects, just a few headaches here and there, havent put on any weight either, im off to guys this pm for the baseline scan to see if i can start stimming. in some ways am hoping that im not as im scared!!

2mummies- hope your scan goes ok, maybe will see you there!!

how is everyone else?

J x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Jasmine
Injections scare me too but in a way I am excited to move on  to the next stage and will be glad to reduce the sniffs as they are not very pleasant!!
Good luck
Lolaboo
xx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Having a 'worrying' day today! Am quite crampy, only 2 days after ET! Does this mean that my period is on its way already? Feeling really negative and like I am going to get my period. This is hell!! 

: (


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello ladies,
I had my 1st appt am so impressed with Guys and the Consultant we saw.She explained we had a good chance as IVF has worked before &their success rates are v.good (trying not to get our hopes up). We had the option to start d.regging last week. I have decided to wait until next cycle, af is due any day so start d/regging 3rd week of June. 
Please can any of you recommend the best Zita West book is it worth buying to help with IVF? am unsure as she has a few books? Emnjo I was crampy with my last IVF and I did get a BFP fingers croosed for you!
Good Luck Ladies all you're experiences are so helpful x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi Smarie
Welcome, I have been so impressed with Guys.
Have had a real low day today-  not sure if it is worry or the sniffs kicking in?
But have a scan tomorrow- bit nervous?
Good luck all
Lolaboo
x


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

emnjo - I had cramps on and off until I got my BFP... they did eventually disappear and were replaced by a very 'tight' feeling across my stomach... hadn't ever felt that before and it was that that prompted me to test. Best of luck over the next few days xx By the way, I can imagine having a bit of a conflab with them over success rates. It's important when you're going through treatment to feel as though you know the facts and I feel that clinics can be a bit blase about things like % chances at certain points. We had that at our previous clinic and I get the impression that the clinics think us patients can be obsessed with facts and figures - maybe they're right but personally I just like to know! One thing I must mention to Guys that always annoys me when I'm there is they have a set of stats on the wall which measures the live national birth rate against Guys success rate up to seeing a heartbeat. The graphs side by side make it look as though Guys have a MUCH better success rate than the national average but to compare seeing a heartbeat at the scan with live birth rates is nonsensical...... <end of rant> 

Went in for my scan yesterday (not at Guys, had to do it privately because DH couldn't make any weekday appointments). Was absolutely terrified but up on the screen popped two sacs straight away... I blurted out to the sonographer "OH MY GOD THERE ARE TWO OF THEM!"... she told me to calm down, and that she hadn't looked properly yet, and we probably hadn't seen things properly. So she pressed again on my abdomen and lo and behold, two sacs came into view again. Both with a heartbeat fluttering away, measuring 9.8mm and 9.3mm.... good sizes for the dates apparently.

We have been in complete and utter shock this weekend - so far it's twins! For some reason I just totally totally totally was NOT expecting that.


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies!

not been on much over weekend as busy,,!!

*londonlottie* - OMG CONGRATS on the twins!!!! thats brilliant news!!     you must be so excited!! when is the next scan booked for?

*lolaboo*- the sniffs can make some people feel a little down as its playing with your hormones dont forget but stick with it and im sure all will be fine, i didnt have much side effects at all while d/r

*emnjo*- fingers crossed for you!!! hope the cramps are nothing and just the uterus expanding to make home for the next 9 months!!

*smarie*- i didnt buy any zitawest stuff as found a lot of info on the web and site. if you join a cycle thread the ladies are extra helpful!!

*the2mummies*- have u started stimming yet?? i was at guys on friday afternoon as well!!

*AFM*- stimms are ok. have done 3 so far and bf done them all. have to jab myself tonight though as he is out, had a few twinges already and a bad headache the 1st 2 days but seems to have settled down, working on my 2 L water a day, feel like a fish!
have to go to guys tomorrow for a blood test and then prob back again on wed for a scan, will prob have to live there for a while!!

  to all!!

J x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Just got back from Guys and had scan, they found that the lining of my uterus was still quite thick and that I had more follicles then was expected follicles plus a cyst, so could not start the injections- they think this is due to my short cycles (25days) and that sniffs needing longer to do their job as I only started them on day 16.
So after taking a pregnancy test (just to be sure!!-it was as expected negative) and having to drink for england (after emptying bladder for scan!!) I had to have a pregesterone injection that will bring on a period over the next 10-12 days, continue sniffing and see what happens at next scan (3-4 days after bleeding starts). Bit dissapointed   but the nurse said that this happens in about 10% of cycles at guys (sorry to throw in another statistic)
So now have to wait and see, hopefully this has only put me back a couple of weeks, but we will see.
Keep positive everyone
Lolaboo
xxxxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Lolaboo, sorry to hear your cycle has been postponed, you must be really disappointed. I hope it all works out and you can go again soon   

Jasmine, did you start stimming then? It's the most exciting bit so far I think - the time FLIES by once you start stimming, before you know it you'll be having EC!!!  

Londonlottie, many many congrats on the twins!! woohoo!!     I am so happy for you - and incredibly envious too... 

emnjo, that's great that you've two embies on board! Fantastic!!! Fingers crossed for you hunny, you've done everything right so far so it's in the lap of the gods (or luck or whatever you believe in!) right now! Just keep thinking positive!! I had terrible cramps for a few days as ET, especially 7 days after, so I think it's normal pet. Hope it's those bubs snuggling in.     Hoping to go again in Aug/September time, hun, if we're up for it...  

smarie, good luck with your next cycle  

the2mummies, hope everything is ok? 

Interesting chat about statistics. I thought it was roughly a one-in-four chance of a pg with heartbeat at Guys at the start of a cycle, improving to one in three if you get to EC and then about 1-in-2 if you get to ET... but that's just me! The doc then told me our chances, based on our specific histories, are about 25% overall... so that's the only stat I'm interested in I'm afraid... 

Girls, do you ever wonder, WHEN is it going to be my turn? I feel like it's just never going to happen and sometimes think I might as well just give up trying...


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi
I am still taking the sniffs so technically cycle is still going just been extended!! 
I did find it quite ironic that I was asked to take a pregnancy test...after all that we have been through the chances of us falling pregnant naturally are very slim so for about 5 mins I thought maybe I was, but knew in my heart of hearts that I wasnt.
I often wonder if when it will be me- I suppose we just have to keep positive and hope that it will happen, but right now it is hard to imagine it even though this is probably in reality the closest I have ever been to getting pregnant? bit of a confusing time  
But I have really found joining this group has given me a boost -thank you all  
Lolaboo
xxx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies

lolaboo- sorry to hear you have to d/r a while longer !! but hopefully it wont be long and youll be having the fun of stimms like me!!  i had some follies on my ovaries when they scanned last fri but the nurse said it was an ok number to start stimming, i hope she hasnt started me off too early.. you got me worried now!

Clomidia- lovely to hear from you, how are you hun? hope that youre fine.... 
yes ive now done  4 days of stimming, bf has done 3 and i did one which hurt the most  , its not too bad altho i cant say im looking forward to EC ! a few twinges here and there....... youre right in saying time flies. tomorrow is day 5 and ill be half way thru stimming.... getting nervous actually. with the usual worries of what if no eggs, etc etc, oh gosh, one step at a time eh??


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

HI Jasmine
Don t worry, they would not have started you if they did not think it was right for you, just go with it and I am sure I will be there soon
Have a lovely bruise on my leg where I had the injection  
Good luck
Lolaboo
xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Absolutely Jasmine - one step at a time was my motto too    

Glad the stimming's not going badly for you, the next few days will fly through. If your scan last week was your baseline, the follies they saw were your "antrals" - the dormant follicles that will hopefully grow throughout the stimming process. So my antral follicle count (AFC, or antrals) at baseline was 7, then when we went for the first scan during stimms I had four large follicles - the rest were teeny - and then somehow we managed to get 6 eggs at collection... 

Does that make sense? So if they saw, say, 10 follicles at your baseline scan, that's a good sign that you'd get maybe 7-10 eggs at collection - you'll know more at your first scan    

Lolaboo, sorry for confusion - great that you are still cycling, just taking a bit longer - it will be worth it


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi all
I am so sore today!! the progesterone injection has bruised nicely and I can feel it everytime I move and all through the night I woke up everytime I moved onto it- glad I didnt have it in the bum!!!!
But hopefully it will sort things out and I can move on from sniffing  
Has anyone else had a similer experience? 
Have a good day y'all
L xx


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is getting on well with their tx!

Emnjo - hope everything is going well so far - sending  
Jasmine - Good luck with the stimms & EC!

Lolaboo - Sorry to hear you are having a bit of a hold up - good news that they are adjusting things to let you carry on with the cycle though - did the progestrone do the trick?

I went in to see the Nurse on Thursday & get my treatment plan - am supposed to start sniffing on Tuesday and am so excited I am bouncing off the walls. I must say though - I have not been terribly impressed by the organisation of things @ Guy's - every time I have been there they either seem to be understaffed or not have a clue what is going on. 

Last time I was there I saw someone who had been waiting for about 2 hrs to get some bloods done (she was on the verge of taking the sample herself and handing it in!) and this time round I saw another couple who the consultant seemed to have "missed off the list" and didn't call for their appointment - they were also waiting for around 2 hours. 

My appointment was delayed by 40 mins and it was only when I eventually went and found all the nurses in a room (and overheard them saying they couldn't make sense of who belonged where) that someone saw me. In the end the nurse I saw was absolutely lovely but I can't say that the general staff response has instilled much confidence in me.  Has anyone else come across similar things or am I just there at the wrong time?

xx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Natalie
Good Luck with your tx
When I had my 1st appt in May I waited nearly an hour to be seen I was getting impatient and start to have 2nd thoughts about whether we should have tx here. The consultant was v.good and she made up for the wait. I am just waiting for my treatment plan should art d/regging 24th June. Do you have to go back to Guys many times bef EC for blood tests and scans? 
Jasmine, Emnjo, 2Mummies,Lolaboo,Clomida
Hope you all get your BFP's soon x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi
No period yet- almost a week since the injection, never wanted a period to come so much!!!  
I havent had to wait for ,my appointments or blood tests, they have a drop in for bloods beteeen 2  and 4 each day and I have just walked in and got them done there and then.
I am on my second bottle of nasal spay and feel a bit down, have a feeling they may ask me to abandon the cycle next time I go in? My husband joked that I am too furtile!! (it is his spearn that are the reason we are having ICSI) I should have been havind the egg extraction next week if all had done according to plan.
Good luck all of you
Lolabooxxxxx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry I fell of the radar for a while.

Glad to see everybody is moving along.

Jasmine - I have been following your diary.  I had second stims scan today and having EC on wednesday morning.  I have 10 follicles and 7 are of a good size.  I am happy with this because first scan on friday only showed 6 follicles  and before that they could not even find my right ovary.  Things are looking up.

Emnjo - 2 days to go hon - everything crossed.  

Lolaboo - Hoping   turns up soon.

Nataliek - It seems so slow at the beginning but before you know it you would love to slow it all down a bit.  Good luck  

Good luck to everybody  - waiters, sniffers, stimmers or 2Wwaiters


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies
hope you are all well!!!

*the2mummies* - hey! im also haveing EC on wed now!! im ****ting myself. im in at 1030am but EC scheduled for 1130am. might see you there!!! what time are you in??
hope my diary isnt boring you...!!  havent had a chance to update it yet as busy weekend but will do so now im at next hurdle. i had to stop jabbing for 2 days and then rejab for 2 and now EC wed. I AM ****TING myself. so scared of anaesthetic and not waking up or waking up and no eggs, etc etc! 

*Lolaboo* - hope AF has started, isnt it so typical when you want her to start she doesnt, ?? sods law. try some  as that works sometimes with me... 

*Emnjo*- hope that you are staying calm and collected for the big day!!

*nataliek*- i was at guys ACU the same thurs you were there, yes i also had to wait a long time but i was having bloods, scan and then seing a nurse as well. i was there for 1 and a half hrs. at first i found it quite frustraing when ringing ACU but they have always called back if its urgent and since i actually started the cycle the staff have been brilliant and always called back and are always really nice even when they are busy , i cant fault them so far.......

*smarie * - it depends how you respond to treatment, i went back 2 weeks after starting sniff. and since stimms have had to go back daily for bloods with scans alternate days in the mornings but thats cos my ovaries went potty and over responded. usually people return for 2 scans and 2 sets of bloods over a course of 10-12 days.

Well EC for me wed. am really scared already its not going to work....!!

J x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
hope you are all well!!!

Yay   came a visiting yesterday- 6 days after injection, very happy   phone hospital and I am going intomorrow for a scan and if all is well, will start injections- so hopefully we are back on track? funny ho0w I was terrified of starting injections now I cant wait  

Emnjo- good luck, thinking of you

smrie - I have lost count how many times I have been scanned but since I started this cycle I have had two scan (and another one tomorrow) and one set of bloods? Good luck.

Good luck for EC Jasmine, thinking of you.

Lolaboo xxx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

So 3 days to EC - got my heat wrap on my bits and protein shake in hand - gotta get that last growth spurt before they get whisked away for the job in hand.  Come on follies!!!    

@Lolaboo - glad you are back on track. 

@Jasmine - they called me from Guys and have changed it to Thursday (they said they might - maybe give the little ones catch up time).  Mine is at 11am but be there for 10am.  Bit of a nightmare if the tube strikes are going ahead.  I know what you mean about the no eggs thingt it now - probably have nightmare about it now.  I am not bothered about the anaesthetic - its only heavy sedation - you will be fine.  

@Emnjo - only 2 sleeps girls - aaaarrrrgggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

good luck 2mummies

I am quite nervous about the EC and the sadation, but they keep saying it is a quick procedure and you will be back in recovery before you know it? Never had an opp so nothing to compare it to?

On another note, what do you all do re work and all the apps- I have been lucky so far and been able to fit them in between appointments and some sneaky timetabling but getting more tricky as the treatment goes on and I get less and less notice of apps? I dont want to tell my manager as he will not be very sympathetic ( HR know that I am having hospital treatment as I had to disclose on a Health form but they dont know what and cant tell my manager)

Lolaboo xx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank Lolaboo

I work in NHS so not too bad.  I try and get scans as early as possible then I can get back in.  I am taking E/C day as hospital treatment then taken 11 days off to chill.  E/T most likely on Sunday anyway.  Only 2 more days at work.  Phew!!!  I feel like I have not been giving it my all these last few weeks.  Every second thought is IVF related.  I get on my own nerves.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi The2mummies
That is lucky for you? can they do treatments on Sundays? I got told it was all Monday-friday
I know what you mean I feel like I eat sleep and drink ICSI and mind so not on the job!! but at the same time I need to keep my mind busy or who knows what i will start thinking!!have a good break and am sending lots of positive vibes your way
Lolaboo xxx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

@Lolaboo - they do everything but E/C 7 days a week - E/C mon-fri.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

thanks, thats good to know


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

I got my bfp today!! Can't believe it! So excited. Eloise your inbox is full!!
Thinking of everyone and wishing you loads of luck. Your in good hands at guys! X


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

oooh Em I just realised and sent you a PM. When is your scan? 

I also got . Can't quite believe it!. Hospital test showed very faint line, digital test said pregnant. Nurses say that is a positive! I have bought 3 more tests for tomorrow morning just to be sure! LOL.

Sinking in slowly. Hi to everyone on this thread!

Eloise x


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Yay!!! I just did a first response test, it was a strong line, was too scared to do a digital one! May do soon though. Can't believe we both got our bfp's!! X


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Em we had VERY similar symptoms though hey?

For everyone else reading this - Em and I both had horrendous cramps!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Great news Emnjo and Eloise- so happy for you both

My news is not so good  
Went for scan on Tuesday and although there were no follicles growing (although cyst still there) they discovered that I have a polyp on my uterus and that it is probably new (nothing has ever shown up before on all my million other scans) it would affact implantation so I have stopped my cycle (had a feeling this would happen but not for this reason) ans I have been referred to St Thomas's to have an op to remove it. It should be done within about 6 weeks then I have to wait for a month then they can start all over again!!
The nurses and docs at the ACU were fab and very supportive and although I cried I think it was more the shock and the fact it is an op (never had one before and the sedation was worryinf me as it was!!) It will be done under general but is a quick op and can be done in day surgery.
Now the reality has kicked it I am really sad and dissapointed and feel really angry that on top of everything this has happened
But on the positive side it is good that this was picked up now and something can be done before I went through EC and the rest and then for it to fail!!
So I am sending lots of best wishes to you all and will keep you posted
Lolabooxxxx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Woooo woooooo Emnjo and Eloise                

I love smileys  

Oh Lolaboo - how annoying    

I had a polyp at my first appt scan but they didn't seem bothered - said it was small at 7mm - but made me worry a bit now.  

Actually nobody has mentioned it since so not sure.


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Jasmine - thinking of you today and hoping you get good news - remember quality over quantity.  Numbers are all relative - I have E/C today (hence the ridiculous hour) and would be fine with 5 out of my 7-10.  If you only got 5 out of the 20 it means your body spent time putting all the effort into those 5 rather spreading the effort to 20 eggs.  I know it probably means no blasts or frosties but hopefully you won't be needing them.  

Good luck  

I am a bit scared of getting 0 eggs and just knowing the next few days are going to be hell.  I just want to get to E/T and relax for a few days until the following week of    

I have been through lots of stressy times in my life but this has to be way up there.  It seems to go on and on........


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all

*the2mummies* - thanks so much for your post and encouragement, the embryologist called and said 4 out of 5 fertilised!! hoping the fantastic 4 keep dividing their way for us .   i am sooo relieved. was a bag of nerves this morning, had to check all the fones to make sure they were working!!

hoping you have lots of eggs on EC today, i was in cubicle 2 , nice view from the window!! do let me know how you get on.   

*Lolaboo*- so sorry to hear about your polyp. i had a scare like that too on my first scan they thought i had a polyp but the hycosy showed nothing, good that they have referred you already, hope the removal of pesky polyp goes well so you can get on with plan A !

Congrats to *Emnjo and Eloise*. this really seems to be a lucky month for so many, long may it continue!!

Jasmine x


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Jasmine - yay 4 out of 5 is brilliant! We started off with 8, 7 fertilised and 2 were very good grades to put back - at the end of the day all the numbers become meaningless - you just need one or two good ones to put back - sure you will get that out of 4. Also - remember that there is no known differences to the success rates between embryo grades 3 and 4. (with 4 being the best)

Hang in there. These next few days are so worrying - but you will get through each hurdle realising that you CAN get through this. 

Stay strong!

Try and be positive throughout the 2WW. I was sooo NOT! I was CONVINCED that i was going to get a BFN. Convinced! All my symptoms were just like AF - the cramps on the same days as usual etc. 

Good Luck!

the2mummies - got EVERYTHING crossed for you (making it hard to do much!) x x x x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats Jasmine - 4/5 is a good rate  

I got 4   so lets hope I get the same rate cos really would like to get 3  .  Funny you said Fantastic 4 - that's what I said.

I was in bay 4 - my partner had a dream that she was looking for me in room 44 of a hotel last night and I said that means I will get 44 eggs but alas just 4 in room 4.  I had a bad time actually - lots of pain because she had to wiggle about to even reach the right ovary.  Better now though - just tired.

Might see you at E/T if I do a day 2 and you do 3.  Please God I get to E/T


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hiya

the2mummies - ahh fabbo!!  glad you got 4 eggies!!    they behave overnight and get jiggy!! each step forward is like a step closer to BFP ....  and good luck for tomorrows fone call. i found that so scary...... make sure you get spoilt tonite!  you may get 4 fertilised!!! fx fx fx

emnjo - yes im    we get 2 strong embies for ET, i know anything can happen between now and sat. fxfxfxfxfxf!!

hello to everyone else !!


jasmine x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Waiting for the call


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Just had the call........

4/4 - all mature and 100% fertilisation rate - hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The dream lives on - Next stop Sunday at 10:10.

Wow - amazing to think I have 4 little embies in creation somewhere - I feel like I love them already - am crying just thinking about them.    

Come on guys - I want you so much - keep doing the job......

What a weekend eh jasmine?


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

the2mummies!! 
excellent news !!! wow!! another set of fantastic 4.       nerveracking waiting isnt it??
the nurse gave me a fright this morning , i left a message re take 1 or 2 cyclogest pessaries and when she called i thought she had bad news for me.  embryologist said she would check my embies today so hope i DONT hear from her!!

how are you spending the day 2 mummies? hope youre not too sore.  

J x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Hoping I don't hear anything tomorrow and that when I arrive on Sunday there are 2 decent embies to put back.

I am not sore now but am really tired so mostly chilling out today.  Been to Waitrose and got lots of healthy nestbuildy type food.  Just made a chick pea stew. It has a bit of Chorizo in for flavour so not too healthy but very yummy with crusty brown bread for lunch tomorrow.  

Good luck for tomorrow Jasmine


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Good luck the2mummies and Jasmine
Great news, thinking of you all   
Lolaboo
xxx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

I now have 2 embies on board - 1x8cell grade 4 and 1x7cell grade 3 -   

The other 2 are trying to get to blasts and will know next week.

Good luck for tomorrow Jasmine  

OTD Saturday 27/06/09


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Emnjo and Eloise congratulations for your BFPs!

Lolaboo sorry to hear about your polyp I hope all goes well for you 

2mummies great news that you have 2 good quality embryos on board

Jasmine good luck for your ET

I am due to start downregging on 24/6 have had my tx details from Guys am getting anxious as we haven't heard from the drug company, we don't have their contact details so will prob need to phone Guys to find out who they are just hope we get the drugs in time!!


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't worry Smarie the drug company seem very efficient.  They will call you a few days before and they deliver really quickly.  They phoned me and left a message with their number.  You need your card ready to pay over the phone.  

So a week on wednesday - not far off atall.


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Thankyou 2mummies for your reply 

I spoke to the drug company today and they are delivering on Thursday


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Amarie- drug company and good, they were quick once they got my details (hospital were a bit slow to send them info but when I phone it all moved super quick) word of warning if you are getting stuff deliverd to work it comes in a big box with a slightly smaller one inside-- had to lug it all home on tube!! 
I now have the date for my op- 23rd July! more nervous about the anathetic then the op!! but hopefully it will be for the best. I have been reading up on it and sometimes it can help inplantation if you have had the op within 3 months of having IVF/ICSI? So we will see  
Take care  
Lolaboo


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

opps meant smarie!! 
Sorry
L x


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Emnjo and Eloise - congrats on the BFPs!!!    

2 mumies- what fab news that your embies grew so well! hope all is going ok so far.

Lolaboo - so sorry to hear your news   but like you say, maybe better that they caught it now before going through all the meds etc - hopefully it will make everything run smoothly when the time comes! 

Smarie - drugs company are pretty efficient - guy's waited till the last minute to see me (i was due to start tx on 9/06 and my appt at guy's to get my tx schdule was 4/06.) I called the drugs company to rush the delivery along on 05/06 and they informed me they didn't do deliveries on Monday's, but they managed to get the drugs to me by 8am on the tuesday so i could start!

So I started sniffs on tuesday (and intelligently decided to totally give up caffeine the day before) and last week was absolute agony! I had really horrid side effects, but can't tell if it was caffeine withdrawal or drugs related. I was totally exhausted and literally struggling to stay awake at work, and also had weird muscle aches in my legs - mostly it was bearable, but at the weekend I went for a picnic with friends and walked around Greenwich park (very hilly) and by the time I got home it felt like I had run a marathon! Weirdly the symptoms all went away on Monday! Am so scared about Tuesday's scan... worried i haven't responded or who know's what could have gone wrong....


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
*nataliek* - yes the drugs company is very good. and it comes in a huge box with ice packs that can be reused. Good to hear that you have started sniffing now. and the journey has begun for you. you are i good hands at guys. 
i dont know about the leg cramps! it could have been caffeine withdrawal. i found it hard to stop tea completely but coffee was ok. 

*2mummies* - how are we doing? any symptoms so far? 

*lolaboo* - good to see you have a date for the pesky polyp. i knows its a pain as they thought i had one as well but luckily when i went for hycosy they couldnt see one after all. fx fx for you! 

*smarie* - the drugs company are good as weve said so they will get the drugs to you on time! 
*
AFM* - i have 2 on board - replaced on monday. one was a blast and one was nearly a blast so fx fx they are snuggling in right now. have had twinges on and off in ovaries still since EC and today have some sort of crampiness but cant decide if its AF type or gut! hoping its implantation pain. have felt ok really apart from that , no other symptoms! test day is 27/6/09 so 2 mummies same as you.

Jasmine xx


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Well then Jasmine - 10 days to go  

Found out I got one frostie blast today, a.k.a Chilly Willy.

What a bonus  

Nataliek - glad you are on your way now.


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Had our first consulation today with Dr Emma, a very nice person.

Apparently, the FSH levels are a bit high and a combination of male factor issues means that we have to go for IVF +ICSI.

I've got couple of questions at this stage

1- Anyone else having a high FSH? Did they respond poorly to the drugs?
2- Any idea how much the drugs cost in total if u have to use the highest potency?
3- Anyone who went for ICSI, what was the total cost (incurred) rather than whats given on paper?
4- Most importantly, has anyone got their funds transfered from their actual PCT? (in our case, the PCT is Hillingdon, and we want to get treated at Guys who does not have an agreement with Hillingdon PCT, so will have to apply for funds transfer). Not even sure if this is possible.

Hope all are doing fine, and congrats to all those who have received good news


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
fx for you all
Hi capricornian-cant answer any of your questions but I am going to be having ICSI after my temp blip  
the2mummies gr8 news about chilly willy
I am still more worried about the actual opp the the polyp as if it is there they will remove it!! am having another counceling session next week so maybe I will feel better after that- it helped last time.
 to you all

Lolabooxx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello ladies, I've posted on here before although recently I have taken a few month away from FF, but I'm back now and I start DR on Tuesday the 23rd  

My DH and I have an injection training appointment on Monday and the drugs company delivered my medications today , so I seem ready to go......I am sooooo nervous and excited at the sametime  

Hope I can re-join lol,

Hibiscuss

Hello Wiggie....How are you doing ?


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Hibiscus - good to hear from you, good luck with the DR.....

Capricornian - sounds like things are progressing for you. What are your FSH levels? My drugs were around £700 each time for 300 units daily of gonal f - Guys have negotiated v. good rates with the supplier.Total ICSI cost is I think £2500 + £800, so with the drugs you are looking at around £4K self-funded. I was going to get my funds transferred to Guys if I needed to - my local PCT were happy to do this.

Jasmine - great news re: your ET, fingers crossed for the 2ww! Cramps at this stage are normal

Natalie - good luck with your scan on Tues, I am sure all will be fine

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

FSH levels are around 10.5 which are close to the normal limits, but still elevated which the Dr at Guys wasnt very happy with and informed of "maybe" a poor response to drugs.

Also, the drugs might be upto 450 units/day. What i could not understand was, on the list given to us and the costs highlighted by the gyn was

- Initial Consultation : £200
- IVF + ICSI : £3200
- Drugs : to t0 £1400
- Storage of emb (if needed) : £450

total overall will be £5250 if i add up all the above

However, the gyn said, roughly £6000

I'm struggling to raise the funds.. and want to know for sure how much it will cost as i cannot afford surprises


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey Capricornian - not sure what your situation is but my GP paid for my drugs - he said I was entitiled to it once only, so if my NHS cycle comes round I will have to pay for the drugs. So my total fees were around £4000 for 1 ICSI cycle without drugs. I had an extended cycle as well as had a few problems at the beginning but it didn't raise the cost.

Hi to everyone else! Haven't been on this thread for a while. Currently nervously waiting 1st scan after  at Guys with ICSI.

Jasmine - cramps are normal honey, I had such terrible ones I was totally convinced AF was on her way!

Eloise x


----------



## capricornian (Apr 26, 2009)

So this means, i can fund my drugs on NHS?

Eloise : Which PCT are you under? and/or your borough?

Also, anyone else got their drugs (only) funded on NHS?


----------



## londonlottie (Sep 6, 2008)

I've heard stories of people's GPs offering to pay for up to three privately funded cycles worth of drugs although it seems to vary person to person.  I only found this out after we paid for our first private cycle, including the drugs, ourselves.  It's worth a shot though - why don't you ask your GP and see what they say?

Good to hear of other BFPs on this thread.  I'm currently 10+4 with twins (yikes) after ICSI at Guys in April.  Was actually in there on Friday as I had a bit of bleeding and horrendous cramps and asked them if they could scan me as I was in the area.  They were absolutely lovely and saw me straight away... saw my two little beanies kicking away, each over 3cm now... it was amazing.

Overall I have had such a positive experience of the team at Guys and can hardly believe it was our funded cycle on the NHS which gave us our positive result.  Best of luck to those cycling at the moment.


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Capricornian - I am in Blackheath so that's Greenwich borough. My funded cycle would have been at St Marys in Sidcup. Definitely worth an ask so good luck!

Londonlottie - congrats on the twinnies! Glad to hear Guys could put your mind at rest. I am nervously waiting 6 week scan but have heard lots of stories of cramping and bleeding in ealry pregnancy. Doesn't make it any easier though hey?

Weirdly EmnJo who had the same ET date as us have their 1st scan 4 days later which is a bit odd?!!

Anyway good luck everyone.
E


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello ladies, hope everyone is okay,

just a quick question, did any one down reg with buserelin? If so how many vials did you get through, I got my drugs last week and got two vials (2x5.5ml) of buserelin and ever since I have been thinking 2 vials will not be enough for my entire cycle.  .......so I am just wondering if two vials is all I really need...... before i contact the clinic.

I start down reg tomorow so I'm a tiny bit panicked......


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Hibiscus - I DR'd with buserelin, and from memory I only needed 1.5 vials for my long protocol cycle, so you should be fine

Wiggie xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Wiggie, thanks.....I tried to call the clinic but could'nt get through so I called the drugs company and spoke to the pharmacy and he worked out that my 2x5.5ml of buserelin should last me 22 days but according to my very quick calculations I'll need it for 28 days....

I'll call the clinic and confirm tomorow.....I'm sure I have calculated all wrong


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Hibiscus

I was worried that I would run out as well - but you tend to get 12-13 doses from one bottle, rather than 11 as you would assume, plus remember that once you're on stimms the dosage decreases to 0.2ml. So 2 bottles will easily be OK assuming 14 days of DR @ 0.5ml and 12-14 days of stimms @ 0.2ml

Wiggie xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you wiggie....you were right I called the clinic and they told me the same thing I am DR for 17 days (23rd-9th) and then so long as my scan goes well on the 9th the dose gets reduced.....so fingers crossed I'll be okay....

I have another question,


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

oopps!! I posted my last post too soon, I really do have a question.... 

I have been eating a really rich protein diet eggs,chicken,Brazil nuts,pineapple juice....etc etc as well as vitamin supplements Pregnacare conception (1 a day), co enzyme q10 (30mg), Omega 3 (300mg) but now I'm thinking I should wait till stimms before the protein/supplements Overdose....

What do you think?? Any advise??

Hello to every one else


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi hibiscuss
I started d/r with synarel this morning.
I have started my vitamins zitawest-vitfem & dha & royal jelly and cut down my caffeine to 1 tea a day. I am increasing my protein a week before I start stimms. Last time with the IVF I took 1 pregnacare I also drank loads of milk when I began stimming & we were lucky to have a bfp. I have my 1st scan on 7th as I couldn't get time off work on 9th. Have you had any side effects yet? I'm feeling v.tired and have felt a bit peculiar.
Good Luck


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Hibs

I would say you definitely need to start taking the vits now, as it takes a while for them to work through your system. As for the food, I would just eat healthily during DR (as you will probably get all the PMT like symptoms!) and as Smarie says build up the proteins ready for stimms. Good idea to cut out or reduce alcohol and caffeine too.

How are you getting on with the injections?

Wiggie xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Smarie and Wiggie and all you other gorgeous ladies....

Wiggie and Smarie thank you for your reply.....okay so I'll keep up my protein and vit intake.....What Joy!

I am on second day of DR and I have had no symptoms what so ever  ...early days I guess,...having said that I have realised that in the evenings I do feel really tired and I noticed today that I was feeling a little down in the dumps for no real reasons   
My DH helps me with the injections and I find them rather painfull especially as the burserilin is going in....I have been injecting in my tummy but tomorrow I'm going to try on my thighs as it might be less painfull (fingers crossed).

Smarie I have my first scan on the 9th! I hope it goes well for you and me both....so how many days are you DR for?


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies

which number do we call if we want to report a result? i test on sat ( unless af comes or i decide i cant face a neg and wait a few more days!!) so we ring the nurses line and leave a message as normal as i dont expect anyone will pick up. they havent so far!!

hibiscus and smarie - i just tried to eat healthily. had no alcohol, cut out coffee but continued with tea. took vit b, vit e, folic acid. lots of fruit and veg, some people say cut out milk but i found it hard to find a substitute so carried on in small amounts!!

hope everyone is ok

Jasmine x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Jasmine

Yes you ring the nurses line with your result. If it's a BFP they'll get back to you with a date for your 1st scan, if a BFN then they'll give you a date for your free follow-up. Best of luck for Sat    

Hibs - the buserilin injections can be a pain, I had bruises all over my tummy after 2 weeks! The good news is that the gonal f pen is much easier to use and doesn't hurt at all.

Wiggie xx


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello everyone

I had my 1st scan today and am very happy to report 1 healthy strong heartbeat, all in the right place. 
No sign of the other embryo even implanting. We are obviously thrilled to bits! I was a nervous wreck this morning. It was much much worse that the 2ww for me!

The scan was amaaazing to see the little heartbeat flickering away.

Jasmine, when I called with my BFP result the nurse called back really quickly, just use the normal number.

Good luck to all of you with the rest of your treatment. You are in good hands hey?!

Eloise x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Eloise congratulations with seeing your embie's heartbeat. 

Jasmine good luck for testing on Saturday & thanks for you info on protein, fruit&veg etc.

Hibiscuss I think I am d/regging until 9jul I am going for my scan on 7jul as I work don't know about me having tx and I couldn't make it on 9th.

I am guessing e/c will be w/c 20jul?


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Smarie- my egg collection is also scheduled forthe 20th so lond as everything goes according to plan.

Thanks for all the advise and tips ladies


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
So glad to hear all is good for you Eloise  
I went in the the ACU today as I had a counselling session, have my polypectomy scheduled for the 23rd July. I have been taking pregnacare everyday for over a year!! and still am.
I haven't changed my diet that much but have cut out caffeine and alcohol (well almost!!)
I am still a bit sore from my progesterone injection that I had a month ago, nurse wasn't available to chat when I left but rang me an hour later, she thinks I have deep muscle bruising!! I really feel for anyone who had to have one everyday, one was enough for me!!
good luck everyone


Lolaboo xxxxx


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello ladies!

I went for my first scan on Tues - nurse told me I was fine to start stimms but follicle no's were borderline on the low side (they found nine in total) so doubled my dosage of Gonal-F. Haven't felt any side effects (although DH has pointed out that i am pretty grumpy, oops!) which is good but have been a bit stressed about follicle issues. Went to accupuncturist today who seemed to think 9 was an ideal number at this stage, so feeling a bit more relieved. Have next scan on 1/07 so guess I will have better idea then.

Smarie - how are you felling on the meds?

Hello wiggie! Such good news that things are still going well with you! Did you have any morning sickness?

Jasmine - sending you lots of    for your wait. 

Lola - good news that your op has a date and things are moving along - I'm sure it won't be long till you are ready to start tx again!

Hope everyone else is doing well. 
xxx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all
after holding off testing for 2 days past otd day we got our !
so relieved and happy but still anxious about the whole  thing and how things could still go wrong...

still cant believe it !!

going to call acu tomorrow and get a scan date! more waiting......  

hope everyone is well and wishing you all   !!!

will do personals 2moro when has sunk in a bit more!!

Jasmine x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

That's fantastic news Jasmine I am so pleased for you!    

Wiggie xx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Lolaboo good luck with your polypectomy on 23/7

Jasmine fantastic news that you have your BFP Congratulations

Nataliek Hope you're getting on well with the stimms

Well I am on day 6 of d/r and since the first day I have had no symptoms at all I just hope the nasal spray is doing what it should be doing and I'm using it correctly! I am due AF very soon.
xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Congratulations, Jasmine     I've been reading your diary and I am soooo pleased for you   

Smarie- Hello, I am on day 7 of DR and I have had no symptoms either, I am a bit concerned the burserillin is not working , my AF is due anytime now I just hope it comes on time, I spent the last couple of days hoping it would'nt come early, fingers crossed everything is working okay.

Hello Wiggie how are you?   

 to all


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all

thanks all for your messages!! stil so surprised and on cloud 9. hope it stays that way for the next 9 months!!

*Hibiscus and smarie* - i had no symptoms apart from a slight headache on a few days when i was sniffing so dont worry. you should get AF sometime during d/r but dont worry if you dont. look on it as a positive thing you wont feel terrible!!

*nataliek* - hope stimming is going ok on the higher dose and that the follies are growing! make sure you drink lots of water in this heat...
*
wiggie* - how are you? must be so excited as you must be about 24 weeks ??

having put off testing at the start im now testing daily with internet cheapie! happy to say its still a bfp.
does anyone know how GUYS calculate your dates? i always thought it was done from the date of your last bleed which would make me 5 weeks today but the nurse i spoke to yesterday said i was only 4 weeks and gave me a scan date on 23 rd july which would make me 8 weeks but thought we needed one a bit earlier?

can someone shed any light on this? or am i just worrying again?

love
Jasmine xx


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Jasmine! I had a massive feeling you would get your BFP but didn't think it appropriate to say! 

I am still confused about how they work out your dates but I think its 2 weeks before EC

I found the wait between BFP and the scan even worse than the 2ww! I had scan 2 weeks after OTD but have OHSS risk so maybe why?

You will relax more after scan - try and enjoy! YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY

Hi everyone else - just popped in to see if any news from Jasmine.

Eloise x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi Eloise!
thanks for your wishes!  im so glad as well but now worried things can still go wrong   

a nurse called me and explained they take date from EC and then add 2 weeks on so im 5 weeks tomorrow exactly!! ill be 8 weeks 1 day at scan so     for a heartbeat!

i can feel im gonna get    until then as well!!

Jasmine xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello ladies I hope it's ok to join this thread right in the middle?  I have just started a cycle at Guy's and been following this thread for a while.  To LondonLottie, Jasmine and Eloise I am so glad you have got your BFP!  Fingers crossed for the next stage for all of us!

I am on day 2 of downregging with synarel nasal spray, which is nafarelin.  So far no side effects but it runs down the back of my throat and tastes seriously horrible!  I did start brown spotting today which is fairly normal for me, always have that from about CD day 25 so I guess this is a bit earlier but apart from that I feel normal so far.  Possible egg collection day if all goes to plan would be 24 July but I guess we'll see.
Mrs Rock x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello Ladies
Hope you're all ok and thanks for your replies re: d/regging symptoms.
Mrs Rock & Hibiscuss how are you getting on with d/regging?

I have a question if anyone can help. I am day 31 of my cycle tomorrow & still no signs of AF I'm v.anxious that if it doesn't arrive it means my lining will be too thick when I have my baseline scan on Tues 7th & then e/c will be put back another week. 
Did any of you ladies not get AF during tx.
Many Thanks 

Smarie  x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Big hello to everyone   ,

Welcome Mrs Rock, How are you? How is dr going? Have you adjusted to the synarel sniffs yet, that taste that runs down your throat sounds horrid   ! Any symptoms yet?

Smarie, hello, dint know what happens if AF doesn't arrive before baseline scan, maybe you should call the nurses line and see what they advise....  it might be that you might have to dr a while longer... how are you symptoms wise?

Jasmine, hello   , how are you doing still on   I bet.

Wiggie.  

Not much happening with me, AF arrived on Wednesday, my baseline scan is on the 9th, but I was not sure if I had to move the appointment forward so I called the clinic and was told that the scan would still be on the 9th, also checked if it was normal to have such a heavy and slightly more painful AF during DR  and apparently it is or so I was told.

Hello to anyone i missed, hope your all enjoying the lovely weather....xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

morning all!!
dont know bout you but im glad its not as hot. couldnt sleep last night and couldnt work out if nausea was due to heat or being PG !

*Hibiscuss* - hurray AF has come for you so youre a step closer... it s normal to have a diff bleed from normal when you are d/r due to meds. mine was lighter so i was also paranoid it wasnt working properly and i was still bleeding at d/r scan so im sure you will be well and truly downregged. from then on its stimming all the way..!

*Mrs Rock* - welcome to the thread! how are you getting on with sniffs? the taste is horrible but i kinda liked it cos it meant i was sniffing it right!!! guys will look after you and best of luck in this cycle!!

*smarie* - if your lining is still too thick at baseline scan they will ask you to d/r for a further week and then rescan to make sure. i think 3mm is the cut off , i was still bleeding on day 4 of doing so on my d/r scan but the nurse was happy to start stimms anyway.

*nataliek* - hows stimms going and any news on follicle size??

*eloisej* - hows things??

*AFM * - well im still testing alternate days! the prob is im 5 weeks 2 days today and no symptoms at all so for my own paranoid sake i want to see that duble line every few days, have bought some internet cheapies!!! hasnt sunk in yet anyway...!

love
jasmine x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello ladies, thanks for the welcome.  DRing is going fine  so far, this is day 5.  Haven't had any side effects apart from a mild headache on a couple of days but that could just have easily have been the heat.  That Synarel taste is flipping horrible though so am trying to make sure I don't sniff just before a meal or drink.  Bleurgh!  And I hope the weather stays hot as then if I do have any hot flushes no one will know the difference!


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

CONGRATS JASMINE!!!!!!!!    

What awesome news! It is really motivating to see so many people getting BFPs too!

Things are going well my side - have EC on Monday am. At yesterday's scan they said there were about 4 follies definitely ready and around 4-6 which will hopefullly be ready by collection day. Am feeling super bloated today - can't wait to have these guys removed!

Hope everyone is doing well! Am so glad the temp has cooled down a little.
xx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Hope all of you are well. 

Thanks to replies/advice re: baseline scan & no AF ! 

Mrs Rock & Hibiscuss how are you getting on with d/regging?

NatalieK hope your EC went well
Jasmine hope yr feeling ok 

My baseline scan is tom pm. I think i'll be disappointed as expecting my lining to be too thick as only on Day1 of AF today  
When we take meds to Guys do we take them with an ice pack as they've been in the fridge?
I've had no side effects from the Synarel so have been very lucky

Fingers crossed for everyone having tx, going through 2ww and wating for their scans

Smarie xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Smarie good to hear your AF finally arrived  

I dont think you need to take  the meds in an Ice pack, I actually think you can store the gonal F pens at room temp one you have started your injections.....so you should be okay


Hope your scan goes well and you can start stimms    

x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Hibiscuss

Thanks for Gonal F advice.

I have a feeling Guys will postpone stimms until next week as my lining willl be too thick my Af is quite heavy so fingers crossed. 
Hope you're getting used to the Synarel it is horrible I've found my second week of using it alot easier x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Smarie, I'm DR with burserelin injections....the injections are not as painful as they were in the first few days, actually they dont hurt at all anymore...touch wood.

They do make me feel quite sad and a bit depressed though, I really cant wait to have the dosage reduced I hate feeling like this  

Let us know how your scan goes....mine is on Thursday...

Mrs Rock how are you, hope DR is going well  

 and hello to everyone else.


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi All,

EC yesterday went all smoothly - surprised how quick it was! Managed to get 12 eggs  and had the call this morning - 8 fertilised, so am scheduled for ET on Thursday, but may be Saturday if we can get to blasts!

Didn't find out any more info about grades etc (not sure if it is too soon) but am really hoping we get to blasts!
x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all

*nataliek*- well done on the 8 embies.....!! hurray!! what time is ET on thurs.?? they will prob get you in anyway and then tell you if youve gone to blasts, thats what they did with us!
*
smarie*- good luck with d/r scan. youre lucky not to have any symptoms from sniffing. i didnt either which was so nice!! hope you can start stimming soon!!

*hibiscus* - whens your d/r scan. hope you feel better soon!!
*
AFM * - my scan date is still yonks away. ie 10 days. i did another test today and it came up a strong positive. had a few queasy sensations but nothig to call morning sickness and no other symptoms as yet, am 5 weeks 6 days today i think.

hope everyone is ok!!

Jasmine x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello All,

Nataliek- well done   thats a great amount of embies, and glad to hear EC was a breeze, fingers crossed you get what you want and get to blasts   have you decide on how many to transfer yet? Do you know if Guys transfer 2 blasts or is it always the one? sending loads of    your way

Jasmine-  your scan date will be here before you know it....my b/l scan is on Thurs, fingers crossed I can start stimms and have my Burserelin dosage reduced. What meds did you DR with?

Smarie-  How did you scan go?

 to all

*xx*


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Everyone

NatalieK great news about your 8 embies good luck with your transfer

Hibiscuss hope all goes well with your baseline scan tomorrow and you can start stimms

Jasmine hope the time goes quick between now and your scan

I went for my baseline scan yesterday the staff there are lovely I was early and they saw me straight away as it was very quiet there.
I was on day2 of AF,my lining was quite think (8mm) so I go back Tuesday 14th hopefully I will start stimming then.
I am disappointed   but I'm sure this can be quite normal. I asked the nurse when EC would be and she said sometime around 27thJuly

x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello All,

*Smarie * - like you said you were only on day 2of DRing and I'm sure that by Tues you'll be ready for stimms, its better to be completely ready for stimms I think.... 

*Nataliek*- How is everything going with the Embies?... 

I had my BL scan today, my lining is thin enough to start stimms (3.something mm), 13 follies in my right ovary, 9 in my left I am .still bleeding  (on and off since the 1st).....

.....However I have been unwell since Tues with flu like symptoms, called my GP as I kept thinking swineflu (I can be a bit of an hypochondriac), was advised to send someone to St Thomas' to collect a prescription of tamiflu for me...dint know how tamiflu might affect tx so I am self medicating with paracetamol and even more fluids....because of that I was advised to continue with DR until I feel a little more better 

My dosage of burserelin has been reduced...Hurray!!!....so, I have to call the ACU on Wed an book an appointment for Thurs to be shown how to use the Gonal F pens, blood tests on the 20th, egg collection on the 27th (fingers and everything else crossed), so everything has been delayed for a week for me.....everything happens for a reason I guess. 

xx


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies!

Hibs - Congrats! WOW! That is quite and awesome number of follies! Hope the flu symptoms don't persist. Good news that you can start the stimms soon. Thanks for the positive thoughts (I think they are def helping  )

Smarie - I know at this stage it seems like anything that isn't going exactly as predicted might signal something more, but I think that the initial tx plan is really generic and everyone reacts differently during their tx, so it's prob a good sign that they are adjusting things to suit your response (hopefully will improve your overall response!)

Mrs Rock - how are the sniffs going?

Jas - Hope things are all going well so far?

My status - had the call this morn and have 7 out of the 8 embies at 6-8 cells! One poor little lady is lagging behind, but they said the others are all doing well. So they are going for blasts & a day 5 transfer. YAY! I am really torn about whether to go for 1 or 2. I think they will recommend i go for SET but i can override this. Not sure if that will mean greater risk of miscarriage though and whether the risks are worth taking..... oh well - i have another day to scour the internet to find out i guess. 

xxx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

*Nataliek- * oooooooh BLASTS!!   , so Saturday it is then for ET, how exciting....Mmmm to SET or not to SET that is the question ....you still have time to come to that descision....so take your time, I asked the nurse if Guys transfer 2x Blasts and she said they do depending on the grades of the embryo etc etc....


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi all

*Natalie* - Blasts!! hurray!!! thats good news. i ummed and ahhhed over SET or not and we decided to have 2. as it was the embryologists decided also on 2 as well as the embies growth slowed down between day 4-5 so they wanted to give us biggest chance. If you want 2 and they want 1, you have the final say so dont worry!! thats great news!!

*hibiscuss*- hope that you feel well soon. I suppose you would have told the GP you are having tx but fingers crossed you will recover on your own.
*
smarie*- i know its disappointing to have to wait another week but Guys are very good and experienced so im sure its for the best, doesnt mean you cant be impatient though!! i would be!

*AFM * - am having a bit of queasiness last few days. usually in the morning, like travel sickness and then when i get hungry, apart from that no other symptoms but im so glad to have something. still dont feel pregnant!! and scan STILL a whole week away!!

     for everyone !!

Jasmine xx


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

So I had ET day today - all went fine but shouldn't have stressed about the 1 vs 2 dilemma - as it turns out, they recommended we have 2 put back in the end anyway.

Jasmine - sounds like I had a very similar response to yours - embies growth slowed down on day 4.

So I now have 2x grade 2 blasts on board! I was a little disappointed when they said they were grade 2 (i know- a bit early to be giving the kids a hard time because of their grades!  ) but am trying to stay positive and focus on the good! The Dr gave us 40 to 50% chance of success, which was a bit lower than I anticipated. 

So now the dreaded 2 ww.... i am counting the hours - can tell it is going to be a loooooonnnngggg wait. On the plus side OTD is 22/07 due to blast transfer, so we are already a few days in! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello everyone
I haven't been on for a while as been on the July/August cycle buddies thread so am cacthing up now.  

Natalie v well done on your embies, am keeping everything crossed for your 2 blasts and sending you my positive vibes.

Hibiscuss I hope you are feeling better, I know you're prob worried it'll affect the treatment but stay positive, our bodies are designed to fight off colds etc at the same time as doing other stuff.

Smarie sorry about the delay, the waiting is so hard isn't it.

I have my baseline scan on Tuesday, fingers crossed I can start stims.  I know it's trivial but having to sniff at 8am means I am really missing my lie-ins at the weekend, I am usually quite an early riser but for these few weeks I have been tired, will be so glad when I can stop having to wake up just to sniff.  My AF is nearly fiinshed so I hope my lining will be thin enough.  Does anyone know if Guys do D/R for longer than other clinics?  I only ask because was talking to someone on the other thread who started sniffing 5 days later than me, but her baseline at Lister is on the same day as me.  

Jasmine - I hope alll still going well, is your scan going to be in the coming week?

Mrs Rock x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

I am such a dimwit.  Just re-read the info and realised I ahve to keep sniffing even one I start stimms.  So much for my lie ins.  Sigh.


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

morning all!

*Nataliek* - well done on the blasts!! i dont know the grades of mine - i think they were 3 when i tried to peek at the paper. i was also given a 45-50% chance of getting pregnant which is pretty good , if you work out the odds. its roughly 25% pregnant with twins, 50% pregnant with one, and 25% not PG so odds are pretty good.

*mrs rock* - well done on getting to stims hopefully on tues!!. its a pain sniffing still but at least only one jab!! think of it that way, i dont think guys d/r longer, i did it for 14 days only.

*AFM * - scan on friday. bit queasy on and off but nothing else!!! i feel a fraud!! did a test on sat which showed 3+ weeks which souunds right but no other symptoms!!

Jasmine xx


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Jasmine - thanks for the encouraging words hun - your BFP is one of the things keeping me positive! Glad your symptoms are not too bad yet - not long now till scan day!

Mrs Rock - Well done on getting this far, the sniffs were the worst part for me - I was absolutely exhausted for the first week! Good luck with the scan tomorrow - hope it all goes well!

Hibs- how you feeling hun? Hope the flu symptoms are well and truly over?

I have nothing to report - still some light cramps but much better today. Called Guy's and they said it was all normal and probably just my ovaries readjusting. 9 sleeps to test day....
xx


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

How is everyone - board seems to have gone a bit quiet...

Smarie/Mrs Rock- how did the scans go? 
Hibs - hope you are feeling better hon, any news on your EC?

xx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello Ladies, 
Hope you're all well.
Havent had chance to get on here work has been hectic. I had my 2nd baseline scan on Tues my lining was 4.4mm so after 3 weeks I have now started stimms. I'm going back for a scan on wed 22nd and my earliest ec date could be fri 24th I am on 300iu of Gonal F so hoping it will be that date even though I would only be day 9 of stimms if not it will be on Mon 27th. 
Mrs Rock did your scan went ok,  

Hibiscus I hope you are feeling better  

Jasmine good luck with your scan tomorrow 

Natalie fingers crossed for you 

and good luck to anyone else including those d/regging, stimming. waiting for scans etc

xx


----------



## meemee (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread... I just joined up to FF today.

Just wanted to share where i am with my treatment at guys...Have been going there for about 2 years, started off on several rounds of chlomid, followed by Ovarian drilling and then menopur injections for Ov Induction - none of those worked so we moved on to IVF. 

I had my ET yesterday with 2 embies at 5 days. they weren't quite blasts as they'd slowed down so i'm a bit concerned about how they're developing in there. fingers x. Test date is 26th. 

Feeling ok today but so tired and ovaries are twinging, which i'm not sure if that's normal. Also woke up with sore breasts and back ache - similar to when i'm about to start af. hope it's not on it's way...

did anyone else have any symptoms like i've described above, or any others, and still get a bfp?

thanks and nice to meet you all.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all   

I've been keeping an eye on you all and reading about all the wonderful BFPs lately! That's certainly good news for Guys! Congratulations to all our BFP Mums x 

I'm on the OCP now and waiting to get my tx schedule, so will hopefully start down-regging in a couple of weeks, with EC around bank holiday week/end sometime. Hopefully not changing anything in our protocol from last time round. 

I'll pop in and out from now on, not a lot to report for now as just counting the days... tick tock, tick tock... 

meemee, congrats on ET. Fingers crossed for you. I'd hazard a guess it's your hcg trigger that's giving you the sore boobies etc... or else the cyclogest - they both tend to mirror pg/AF symptoms I'm afraid. Good luck for the 2ww (and the extra bit!) 

Cx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Haven't posted in a while....

*Meemee*-Welcome ....good luck with your 2ww

*Nataliek*-Hi  I feel much better thanx for asking, fingers crossed no more bugs through stimms....how are you? not too long to go now, sending you loads of     it must be so hard not to analyse every single twinge and cramp...but your almost there.

*Smarie*-Hi, good news about the B/L scan... how are the injections going?

*Mrsrock *- Hello, how did your scan go on Tuesday....are you on stimms now?...still having to do your 8am sniffs , I do my buserelin injections at 5am 

*Clomidia*-hello ...not long to go now

*Wiggie/Jasmine*- hope everything is going well with you both 

*AFM*-I had my gonal F training today so I'm on stimms now....my dosage has been increased from 112iu to 150iu I have a blood test on Monday so any amendments to my dosage (if needed) will be done then, I hope I use the pen correctly.... , I am excited to start stimms!! I'm stocking up on protein and Brazil nuts, pineapple juice...

Hello to anyone I've missed out.....

xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Good luck with the stimming hibiscuss!! 150iu sounds great! I'm on 300 again and it costs a blooming fortune    Good that they're monitoring you too... this really is the exciting bit now


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies

*natalie*- how goes the tww   , please stay  

*mrs rock* - how was the scan? hope its all going well for you......

*hibiscuss * -hurray for starting stimms.  it all gets interesting now so hope it goes smoothly.

*meemee*- welcome to the thread and hope tww isnt toobad. i had the same symptoms as you and really bad AF cramps and spotting the day before testing and got a BFP so hang in there, its not over until its over and   for a BFP for you!

*smarie*- how are things going??

*AFM * - 7 week scan today and we have a lovely heartbeat and a blob! everything is ok and the scanner was happy with what she saw. i have another scan in 2 weeks before being released into big wide world. i feel safe at ACU and dont know how ill cope!! am so relieved i can stop worrying now for at least a day!!! does the worry ever stop!!

*Wiggie* - which hospital are you booked at? i would like to stay at guys really , just not sure if viable cos of distance.

Hope everyone is doing ok,     
love
Jasmine xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

*Jasmine*- That's great news about your scan...you can relax now...but like you said I don't think the anxiety really stops until your holding your baby/ies in your arms? Do babies have a maternity ward, I thought all the maternity etc section has been moved to St Thomas'...

x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Jasmine

Congrats on your scan result. Roll on 12 weeks so that you can finally relax!

I'm booked in at St Thomas, had the nuchal scan there as well, they were very good. There is no maternity unit at Guys

Wiggie xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

My last post...I meant do Guys have a maternity ward not babies  ....Thanx for the answer Wiggie


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi all
been out of the loop for a while but glad to hear all the good news and I wish you all lots of 
I am having my polyp removed on Tuesday at st thomas's, bit nervous- never had an op before and terrified they will fin something else wrong!!
Then hopefully I can start my cycle again in late aug/early sept
Just wanted to say that the mat unit at st thomas's is great- had a friend who was in there and she couldnt fault it and I was really impressed when I visited her- that and uch are the placed I would consider when the time comes  
bid hus to you all
Lola
xxxx


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hi Lola! Good luck for Tues - that came around quickly! Hope everything goes well and you can get back to tx soon.

Jasmine - how exciting that you have had your scan! How did it feel seeing your little bundle? 

Welcome to the thread meemee - I have had very similar symptoms but still waiting for OTD so don't know whether they are positive or not...

Clomidia - hello hon! good to see you on here again - hope all goes well with the next Tx!

Smarie - Yay to starting the stimms - hope you are not having any horrible side effects?

Hibs - hows the stimms going? You are really brave to be doing the injections yourself! I couldn't even watch when DH had the pen out (even though i didn't feel a thing!!)... I am such a baby

So - 2ww has been pretty agonising! I literally CANNOT stop analysing every little twinge. One second I am stressing about it and the next i am resigned to fate. Not long now though... I haven't really had symptoms other than constant cramping in my tummy and sore (.)(.), oh and raised temp with night sweats - but could all be down to the meds. Yesterday I woke up & my tummy felt like i had done 1000 sit ups. Am trying very hard not to test early... hope i can hold out! 

xxx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Nataliek- my DH actually does the Gonal F injections (it looks scary) and I do the burserelin injections (not so scary)   sending some     your way , and loads of       

 to all,

x


----------



## meemee (Jul 16, 2009)

NatalieK, i was wondering why my stomach muscles were hurting so much - every time i sneeze it feels like i'm aching from a gym workout! What causes this? I've also had really sore breasts and hot flushes - hoping that's not a sign of anything! good luck with your test... 

I'm feeling ok considering its a 2ww... been keeping myself busy by watching season 7 of 24 ;-)

Hope everyone else is ok...


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi ladies

Lola good luck for Tuesday

Jasmine Congratulations for seeing your baby's heartbeat

Natalie lots of luck for your testing this week last time I couldn't hold out and tested early

Meemee hope you're feeling ok with the 2ww

Clomidia good luck for starting tx 

Mrs Rock&Hibiscuss how are you getting on with stimms?

and hello to anyone I may have forgotten

Well I'm day 6 of stimms keep getting twinges, nausea & have a headache too. Am on 300 gonal f so hope my ovaries are coping with it. I'm back at Guys on Wed so will find out when ec date will be, want it to be Fri but we'll see as would only have been stimming 9 days when I have my appt.

Off to work now then off for the rest of the week can't wait x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all
Jasmine, So pleased to hear about your scan.  Well done and many congrats!
Natalie I am really keeping everything crossed for you.
Hibiscus I feel bad now for complaining about my 8am sniffs when you have to inject at 5!  I'll pipe down then!
My baseline scan was fine, they said lining was 2.5 and they could see 14 follies on one ovary and 9 on the other.  But because of how many there were they asked me to come for a blood test on day 5 of stimms to make sure my hormone levels not too high.  I still don't really understand this but anyway.
I had a bit of a stressful week on the stimms.  Burst into tears a few times about minor things, oh dear....Day 5 blood test was all a bit of a stress as I was planning to go and see my sister who lives 200 miles away this weekend.  She is having an incredibly tough time at the mo for various reasons and I have been going up to see her quite a lot, am actually really worried about her.  So I booked a train for after the blood test, as they had just told me that if the test result was too high they'd phone me and tell me to reduce the dose.  But at the test the Dr said not only would they phone me to reduce the dose but they'd also want me back the next day (today) for another test and a scan.  So I dithered all morning about whether to risk it and go to my sister's anyway tin the hope that the FSH level would be fine, or whether to risk it in the knowledge that I might have to turn round and get straight back on the next train if it wasn't fine.  In the end I spilt a cup of coffee by accident and burst into floods of tears and decided I obviously need to keep things simple and didn't go.  Good decision because they phoned and said levels were too high and I was to reduce the gonal F to 150 and come back.  So I pitched up at crack of dawn this morning again and it was just a blood test, not a scan after all....I can't keep up with all the different things I get told!  But the good thing is that they have since phoned and said just to stay on 150 today and come back tomorrow morning....for a scan and a re-test.

So I'm wondering now will my EC end up being sooner than we thought?  It was provisionally going to be Friday 24th July.  Am feeling extremely tired so the sooner I cans top stimming the better.  Does everybody else feel tired??  Smarie how are you feeling now on them?  I see maybe we'll have EC on the same day.

Mrs Rock x


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies!

Mrs Rock - what a shame you have had so much to-ing and fro-ing - I am sure it will all be worth it though, i rememberduring the weeks between stimms, EC & ET it felt like it was all happening at the worst possible time, but it was over so quickly - it is so important to put your needs first at the moment because it won't be long until it's all past!

Smarie - you poor thing - 300 of the gonal - you must be feeling really hormonal! good luck for wed!

So ... I have been a bit naughty (much to DH disgust) - couldn't hold out any longer as I have had such severe stomach cramps and AF symptoms (a bit early for me as my cycles are so long) - was feeling a bit annoyed about it all...so folded and did a HPT. Waited for the test to develop and couldn't believe my eyes when i saw.. BFP!!!! I am trying not to get too excited until OTD on Wed - but so far so good. I hope it stays until test time!

xxx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Natalie

COngrats on your BFP. You can in fact reliably test 14 days post EC, so that fact you have a BFP now is good news! Are you going to fess up and let Guys know, or wait until Weds?

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Wiggie - thanks for the congrats hun! How are things going for you?

I don't think I can quite trust the result just yet so think I will wait until OTD to retest just to make sure!
xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Natalie, so exciting!  congrats and fingers crossed for your OTD - is it Wednesday?


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Natalie, congrats hunny! Hope that your keeping getting those bfps til Weds and beyond  

MrsRock, how much gonal were you on initially? Do you know what size your follies were on the last scan? It sounds like you over-stimmed a little bit - with all those follicles I'm not surprised! - so they are "coasting" you now - they are probably trying to get as many follies as possible to about the same size so they can collect them at the right time. It's a really delicate thing, so it's great that they are monitoring you so carefully! Just keep drinking loads and loads of water and resting lots. Hopefully you will have EC Thurs or Fri... 

smarie, I'm also on 300 gonal and I only stimmed for 9 days last time, then had my trigger and EC 2 days later. Hope you are feeling ok now. Keep drinking lots of water 

I feel like an advertisement for drinking water on here - lol


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Clomidia
I was on 225 of gonal F for days 1-4, but these past 2 days was told to reduce to 150.  
Been for my scan and yet another blood test this morning, the crooks of my arms are mangled!  They were happy with the scan, absolutely phew, feeling so relieved!  I also feel much more like myself today and not nearly so weary or emotional.  I spent yesterday on the sofa under a blanket, eating.  I will NEVER underestimate the power of hormones again!

The scan showed lots of follicles again.  I thought that would bea good thing but maybe not?  Some have not responded and are still the same size as they would have been before (er, hello follicles?  wakey wakey!!).  Some are growing fine and look on course to be the right size by Friday. The biggest one is 16mm but the rest are smaller than that. I'm told they need 3 to be 18mm by Friday.  So looks good!  They will call me this pm to tell me my blood results for today and whether they want me again tomorrow. Otherwise I have another scan booked for Weds at 8.30am.  I hope no scan tomorrow as it's an internal scan and at the moment feels like someone has stirred my insides with a big stick.  
Am drinking what feels like GALLONS of water every day, am wearing out the carpet between here and the loo!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi MrsRock
I hope your blood results are improved today   
It's a funny thing about follicles really - I'm not sure how much you know about it, so apologies if I'm preaching to the converted here   but I think they ideally want 8 or 10 follicles, so they can collect about the same number of eggs. Of course, I think we want as many as possible, so that we can improve our fertilisation chances and not have to keep doing this ivf lark  , but anything around 20 or higher is too many and puts us at risk of OHSS (ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome). One of the girls on another thread had 38 eggs at EC and ended up in hospital with OHSS (which has the potential to be dangerous, or in the extreme even life threatening). Also, if you have OHSS, then you can't have ET and they would have to freeze any embies for transfer at a later date - so it's great that you're being so carefully monitored and hopefully, none of that will apply to you!  

Follies usually grow about 1mm per day, so anything at 16 should be 18 by Weds and maybe 20 or 22 by Friday. Some of them grow and some don't, so it's hard to know how many you will get    but it does sound like you've quite a crop there!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Clomidia.  I didn't know that over 20 was risky.  At my baseline scan they said I had 25 so that must be why they keep calling me back in.  Maybe that's also why the scan this morning has made me feel very tender.  All those follies in there being pushed around by the probe!  I am feeling so much better on the reduced dose but I hope it's enough to make the follies big enough by Friday.  Always something to worry about, isn't there!  I wish you all the best for your tx.  So hard, the waiting, isn't it?


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, it is  Still, it's always good to have a plan!

If the nurse said to you 20 was fine, then I'd go with her, but personally I think anything over 20 is tricky (but I don't want to alarm you, I am obviously not a medical professional!). I do think all those follies would cause some discomfort alright - I only had six and I had a swollen belly towards the end! You must be feeling it now!! 

For those of you with *Harrow PCT*, I have posted on the Middlesex board - NHS Harrow are in a consultation phase and looking into funding THREE cycles in the future... very good news!!!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Am a bit worried now, just had call from the nurse and been told got to reduce dose again, this time to 112.5.  And got to come back tomorrow.  Am worried not won't get to egg collection on Friday as have got it all organised with work to have next week off, I really wanted a week off for ET.  Oh well I suppose that's not the important thing, the important thing is that the tx works in the end.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh dear MrsRock, I'm sorry to hear this    The most important thing right now is your health, and getting the drugs levels right will really help. It seems they are being very careful for you, and that's great news. 
It looks like they are still hopeful you will get to EC on Friday, they haven't told you to stop altogether. 
Is there any way you could sign yourself off sick the rest of this week, or get a doctors cert for the rest of the week? Perhaps that might help right now, I'm sure it must be stressful enough for you? 

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Nataliek...Oooohhh so you gave in and tested........Congratulations on your BFP....good luck for OTD on wed  

MrsRock....Like Clomidia has said I also think it's good that you are being monitored so closely

Clomidia...Thats great news about your PCT...I really wish Southwark PCT would offer something like that....

Smarie...good luck for Wed....Hope you have a great week off

Meemee...How is your 2ww going.... 

Big hello to Wiggie, Jasmine and Lolaboo

I had my day 5 blood test this morning...but I am now in a bit of a panic because I was told I would get a call this afternoon to know if I should continue with my dose but no one has called.... so now I don't know what to do...continue with my current dose or 
the nurse told me she might call late in the day but that she would definitely call...tried calling but no answer....Any advise??


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hib, she might still call yet - I got a call around 6.30 from them at one stage. No news is good news as far as I can tell, as they always seem to get in touch quicker if they need to change something. Fingers crossed they ring soon.


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Clomidia...thanx for your quick response, I hope she still calls otherwise I feel real sorry for the receptionist/nurse I speak to tomorow    ...


----------



## meemee (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Hib, Clomidia is right, i have recieved calls from them quite late before so don't fret. I do think Guys are very good but on occaision they can be a little disorganised!

2ww is going ok but a bit scared as i had severe back ache this morning and strond cramping. it's all stopped now but can't help feeling that af is on it's way as these two are strong symptoms of it for me.  

Has anyone had these symptoms and still got a bfp? back is still aching but cramping has subsided... 

Mrs Rock how are you feeling?


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Meemee,Clomidia....I just got a call from ACU apparently they are still waiting for my test results and will call me back in an hour+...didn't know they called so late.....I feel a bit   for getting so   and panicked.....Thanks for your advise ladies


----------



## meemee (Jul 16, 2009)

No worries, at least they rang you to let you know what's going on - quite good and curteous of them.

I do remember them telling me during stimming that on monday's i would get a really late call as results come back late that day... not sure why!


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

So I got a call from the clinic with my results....the nurse said that my Oestrogen levels are too high and that I should not take my injections today and to come in for a scan and blood test tomorrow ( not looking forward to the blood test it took 2 nurses, 4 goes to get to my veins today, 2 on either arm, 1 on my wrist, and 1 on the back of my hand ).....
Anyhow, I then get another call from the same nurse saying that she has just had a word with the doctor and that I _should _ take my injections, but a lower dose of 75iu, but because I did not get a call from ACU before my 7.30 injections I have already taken my usual 150 iu of gonal f.....I told her this and she said not to worry but still come in tomorrow am for scanetc, I also have a re-scan and another blood test Wed am......   

The only thing is I have not really had any symptoms whilst stimming, I am a bit moody, get hot flushes and tired a lot but this all started with DR, but none of the bloated tummy or ovary twinges that everyone else describes.....only on day 5 of stimms so maybe a little too early for any symptoms....


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi ladies
The nurse told me this morning that the reason the test results are received later on Mondays is because they service the machine that does the blood analysis every Monday.  

Am scaring myself by looking up OHSS on the internet.  I feel sore just below my tummy but better than earlier.  I suppose with 23 follicles that's to be expected.  Am a bit peeved that this is happening.  Who'd have thought lots of follicles would be such a bad thing.  Am about to take my gonal F and really feeling worried about adding to my hormone levels!  Fingers crossed for bloods tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh and I meant to say, Hibiscuss, that on days 3, 4 and 5 of my stimms I was incredibly emotional, I mean really weepy, and very tired, so day 5 not too early for side effects, the fact that you don't have any sounds like you might be fine with your oestrogen level tonight - hope so x


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

MrsR and Hib, good luck for your bloods and scans today    
I hope they will reassure you both, and I know Guys will take good care of you


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies

*Nataliek * - congrats on the BFP!!! hurray!!! 
*
mrs R and Hibiscuss * - Just to say and reassure you guys always calls back, no matter how late, i was worried as well when i was stimming but mondays they are very busy. Also i had to go in EVERY day for either bloods, scans or both !! during stimming, it was a bit arduous but i felt they were detailed and i was pleased i was being monitored.
*Hibuscus* - i bet you cant beat my record for 5 pricks ! to get blood. i was nearly in tears that day which didnt help the nurses, they had to get the consultant in!

*smarie*- EC still all set for friday?

*meemee* ihad really bad cramping and spotting the day before test day . i was convinced all was over... so it could be embbies settling in!!

*AFM* - 2 really bad days of all day sickness over weekend and then today......... nothing!! whats going on. im already getting anxious and worrying again! have to wait until 31st july for TWW. a word of warning ladies. this whole thing is a TWW. the dreaded TWW after ET, then TWW for 1st scan, then another for 9 week scan then 3 weeks until nuchal scan..........arggghhhh!!

hope everyone is ok!

jasmine x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi girls
Been for my bloods this morning and waiting for the call back now.  Think I may have been over-reacting yesterday as when they told me to reduce the dose of gonal F even further was getting very worried about OHSS, and also worrying that the reduced dose wouldn't make the follies grow enough so I'd end up being over stimmed for nothing!
Asked the nurse this morning would the reduced dose be enough to make them grow, she said they were growing nicely yesterday and showed me the chart from the scan yesterday.  As well as the biggest one at 16mm. there are lots and lots at between 12 and 14 mm.  For some reason yeterday I thought all these were only at around 8mm and was worried they wouldn't grow enough by Friday.  I don't know why I thought they were only 8mm, I exasperate myself sometimes!
I feel much less sore in my abdomen as well today, just a tiny bit tender and the nurse said that was normal because of the follicles in there.  So am greatly reassured.  Thesoreness yesterday must have been from the scan probe pushing them about.

Jasmine - try not to worry but hey, I worry about everything so I do sympathise!
Hibs, how did you get on?


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello all,

MrsRock....Its good to hear that your feeling much better and that your tummy isn't as sore...I am scaring myself by reading about OHSS.....I think when your anxious or worried it's easy to only hear what you want to hear and further stress and worry yourself... 


Jasmine....Hope the sickness eases up....I know that having some sort of sickness or nausea or anything must be a bit of reassurance that everything is okay, even though everything is just fine  .... Hang in there the 31st will be here before you know it  

Clomidia....Guys are taking care of me, cant complain about that, everyone at the clinic r really lovely, How are you?

Hello to all you other gorgeous ladies.... 

I have had my dose reduced even more today, it's now 37.5 but I messed up with the injections again today and ended up giving myself 2x 37.5 because I managed to convince myself that the first jab had not worked  .......don't know what the nurses are going to say about that tomorrow   , I am really scared I might have this cycle cancelled because of risk of OHSS   either that or I might have a couple of days jab free....back in tomorrow for another blood test

Errrrmm, from what I could pick up from the scan my lining is 15mm,still the same amount of follies (I think) a couple over 15mm a few more under 15mm and loads 8mm or under, my left ovary has more follies, the nurse said this is normal for the stage I'm at  ....tried to find out when egg collection might be (    I get to that stage) but I was told its to early to tell....

xx  to all


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Hibiscuss
When I got the call back about my blood test today they said not to take any Gonal F so am jab free for the first time.  Scan tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

MrsRock....Lucky you, no jabs tonite....  your scan goes well tomorow....let us now how it goes    

P.S....So if you are having EC on Fri, do you take your HCG triger tomorow??


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi all
just to let you know that I had my opp today, very scared and so glad it is all over, they didnt find a polyp, but still scrapped my uterus and said that the lining was quite thick- but I am due on on Sunday. What the surgeon did say is that I have a mild bicornuate uterus- another thing to add to the list!! bit worried but he said it should not affect fertility  
feeling quite tired but no pain which is good.
The day surgery unit at St Thomas' are great and felt very cared for and they were very sensitve to all that I had been through up to now.
I hope to be back on a new cycle in Aug- have to get the ok from the ACU after my next period.
Big hugs to you all and  

Lola
xxxx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello Ladies
Sorry if I forget to mention anyone not with it at all today! 

Mrs Rock and Hibiscuss how are you both feeling are you ready for EC yet hopefully you won't have to wait long.
Meemee how's the 2ww going are you still getting cramps?

Clomidia hope you're ok and thanks for the water advice I've been drinking 2 ti 3 litres a day

Jasmine hope the sickness isn't too bad.m 

Lolaboo glad your op is over and good luck with your next tx

Natalie any update on your BFP

I had my scan today I have at leat 3 possibly 4 follicles ready for EC on Fri morning. The nurse said the amount is below average. She did say I am nearly 39 so that maybe the reason I haven't as many. I'm a disappointed and preparing myself that we may not get to fertilisation stage. I am taking synarel at 7 tonight then trigger 9.30 this evening. 
I'll let you know how it goes xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

MrsR and Hibiscuss, glad you are both doing ok and being monitored. I know it's easy to say try not to worry, but you're in good hands, and you're nearly there. Fingers and toes crossed for you both    
Hib, your lining is amazing btw! I was chuffed to bits to get to 9mm on EC day but 15 - wow! Get you!  

smarie, good luck with your last jab tonight and EC on Friday! I hope I can give you a bit of a boost - I had only four follicles before EC - three on left and one on the right - but somehow managed to get 6 eggs collected!! It seems there were a couple hiding behind the others! They did tell me it was low (esp as I was only 35) so I wasn't expecting much but I was thrilled to get 6 on EC day!!! Of those 6, 5 were mature enough to fertilise, and of those 5 four fertilised perfectly. We ended up with four embryos, having expected to only perhaps have 1 or 2 to play with... so I wish you luck and you never know until EC is over and done with! Best of luck hun  

Lolaboo, so glad you're op went well and   you get to start next month x 

AFM I'm fine thanks gals, I've changed my prescription to gonal, as I have some left over from our last cycle, so will get the call from the drug company in the next week or two. I'm going to be on 300 a day again. I'm half way (ish) through the pill, so hoping to start *sniffing* in about a week and a half/2 weeks time... Headaches have gone now, so hopefully the dreadful pill will be easier from now on in. 

Hugs to all...


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well!

Mrs Rock & Hibs - how are things going with the stimms & scans? Hopefully it's all balanced out... I remember when I first saw the nurse they doubled my dosage of gonal f & I was really worried, but if they hadn't I doubt any follies would have grown... from what I've seen they seem really reliable with their dosage advice, but   for you both! xx

Lola - how are you feeling hon? Hope the next few weeks wizz by and you are able to start again real soon!

Smarie - good luck with your jab and EC - have everything crossed for you hon!

Meemee - I had cramps through out (still have them on and off now!) - apparently it's a good sign!

Jasmine - Thanks for the wishes!  You poor thing - how awful to be sick all weekend! Hope you are feeling better! Do you have any idea whether you will be having 1 or 2?

I retested this morning, ok I'll admit, I have tested every day since Sunday! Still    and it all feels official now! Scan booked in for 12th August and slightly nervous about the prospect of twins.... 

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your supportive messages throughout.   
xx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Natalie and Clomidia thankyou both for your positive messages.

Clomidia I have been on Gonal F 300 iu the last 3 days have been a bit uncomfortable but other than that I've not been feeling too bad.

Natalie so pleased for you hope time goes quick for you until your first scan.

Just a quick question if anyone can help when you went for ET did you go quite late in the afternoon as I'm working until 230 on Monday and they don't know about tx the earliest I could get to Guys is 3.30 to 4 
xx


----------



## meemee (Jul 16, 2009)

Smarie - don't worry - these things are so hit and miss! I had around 20 follies, and the doctor was really excited and said she expected to extract that many eggs... once i came round from the anaesthetic the doctor came to see me to tell me how many eggs she got - 7!! Was quite upset (so was the doctor) to say the least but hey, out of the 7, 6 fertilised and 4 got to day 5, where 2 stopped growing and the other 2 weren't quite blasts, as they'd slowed down, but they put them back... so, you just never know - when i thought i was going to have an abundance of eggs, there really weren't... plus I've been told that it's posisble to have more than one egg in a follicle. 

Cramps are on and off... worse in the morning and usually subside after i've been to the loo (sorry tmi!!). Back is still aching though... and (.)(.) are sooo sore first thing in the morning. 

I'm getting quite impatient now, didn't think i would be as i'm working from home this week to try and keep myself busy but it's not working! Tempted to test but i know it's pointless at this stage. trying to wish the days away!! 

Hib and Mrs Rock - good luck with the trigger and ec!! 

x


----------



## meemee (Jul 16, 2009)

Natalie, don't know if i said it before but congrats!!  

Smarie, mine was in the afternoon although my appt was at 1.30 i wasn't seen till around 2pm...


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

smarie, mine was in the morning - 11ish... but you could always ask them for a later time? 

meemee, good luck    I read through my diary and had all those same symptoms hun, but it can so go either way. The dreaded cyclogest gives you all sorts of side effects similar to AF/BFP... hope it works for you  

Nataliek, glad to hear you are still getting those + !! Good ole Guys!!


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies

*Nataliek * - congrats again!!!!!!! i told you to hang in there with those symptoms as they were what i had! im soooooooo pleased for you!!!!    youll be still analysing every symptom though until the scan and its a hard wait again!! ive one got lovely bean on board! 

*smarie*- they do ET in the afternoons mon - fri and mornings sat and sun. my appt was 3pm on a monday but we were kept waiting until 4pm! i agree with meemee its so hit and miss, i had 28 follies and only 6 eggs on the day but my hormone levels did drop so thats prob why,. dont worry. im sure youll get some lovely eggies!
*
lolaboo*- good to know nothing serious at the op and you were well looked after! hope you get better soon and start this road! 

*clomidia* - good to know things are going ok and that gonal f is drug of choice. it really was so easy to do after the 1st time!!

*Hibiscuss and Mrs R* - hope all is well and good luck for EC!   

*AFM-* a days reprieve on monday. today bad nausea again. yuck,. have been to GP today and got referred to St Thomas for antenatal care.

love

Jasmine x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all
At my scan this morning I had 1 follicle of 20mm and 2 of 17mm and about another 22 follicles of between 11 and 14mm.  EC cancelled for Friday as not enough follicles have got big enough.  Have been told to have another day of no gonal F and go back tomorrow, and been told the follicles will still gorw even without the gonal F.  I really hope so.  

Am finding the hospital appointments evey day and the constant uncertainty about when EC and ET will be (if we get there!) really difficult to deal with alongside work.  Have told my boss all about it today and arranged to take 2 weeks' leave from Friday.  I didn't really want to have to do that but it's all getting to me a bit!

Natalie - so pleased for you about your now-official BFP!  Many, many congrats x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks ladies regarding ET appt times at Guys

Mrs Rock
Hope all goes well for you and your follies get to the right size.It's difficult  with work and appts, my manager doesn't know I have taken leave this week and am dreading as if I get to ET and its after day 2 I'm due back at work on Monday am wondering if I can get signed off. 


Hope everyone on here are ok today 

xx


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

*smarie*- have a word with your gp. they are usually very supportive! mine signed me off for 2 weeks from EC - saying gynae procedure and noone asked any further details. on the other hand if you worry too much, you may find yourself going   about every symptom during tww.!!


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks Jasmine going to pop into my GP this afternoon xx


----------



## meemee (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Smarie, how did it go at the docs today?

WIsh i'd taken the initiative to be signed off for a couple of weeks... instead i negotiated working from home during that time. Need to go into the office tomorrow though as i 've got a couple of meetings and don't really want to do them over the phone... so not looking forward to going in!! It's been lovely being at home even though i'm on the pc every few mins looking things up on the net re: 2ww!! Have also come across some really sad posts on FF which hasn't helped with the PMA!!

ANyway, i'm still really tempted to do a test but have resisted - DH has been talking me out of it. We've agreed that when i POAS he's going to read the result before me... eek! Quite nervous...

My symptoms have subsided... still have slightly sore (.)(.) but twinges are very slight... what i'm a little concerned about is (bit late in the day but hey ho) that i've not had any spotting at all and was kind of expecting some, especially during implatation phase... hope that's not a bad sign. Any feedback welcome. 

Mrs Rock, how you doing? did you go to the hosp today?

Natalie k, how are you feeling? still on cloud 9 i expect!!! 

Hibiscus, Clomidia, Jasmine - how are you all doing?

Hi to everyone... x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

*Hello ladies,*

*MrsRock*....I know how your feeling I have had to go for scans and blood test since last Thurs and it really does take it' toll on you, hang in there....I  that all this will give each and every one of us our hearts desires....how was your scan today? your 2 weeks off sounds nice... 

*NatalieK*....Congratulations on your OTD ,   ..... 

*Smarie*.....Hope your EC goes well tomorrow..... ...   

*Clomidia*....Not long before you get back on the tx rollercoaster... ..... 

*Jasmine,lolaboo,meemee*....hello... 

*AFM*.....had another scan and bloods today was told if my blood test comes back OK I will have EC on Saturday , I've only been stimming for 7 days.... and I ama bit worried that th eggs might not be fully developed , but the scan shows that my lining is 19.5 I have....

*Ro* .....1x23, 2x18, 1x16, 1x14, 2x11
*Lo*......1x22, 1x20, 1x17, 3x16, 4x15, 3x11

I got a call this evening advising that as my Oestrogen (sp) level is a bit low (I think) EC might actually be on Mon, so I have been told not to use my Gonal F today and I have another blood test tomorrow.....I felt a bit sore after the scan and my ovaries feel really swollen and heavy....I find that I cant walk too fast or sit down too quick..... 

*P.S*....was any one given the Econac suppositories to use before EC....I don't know if it is absolutely necessary for me to use it...not sure if I want to use it or just stick to paracetamol.... 

xx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Hibiscuss
Thanks am all ready!
Fantastic your follies are coming along nicely! 

I have a Voltarol supossitory (which I'm not looking forward to using) and I have been advised to take an hour before I leave home i'm taking paracetamol too. 

Good Luck with your blood test tomorrow and EC on monday.

xx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Forgot to say I went to the doctors and they weren't very helpful and said wouldn't give me a note and I have to self certify for the 1st week never mind I'll see if they can help with a note at Guys tomorrow 
x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

*smarie*- the gp should be able to sign you off for 2nd week. meanies for not helping yesterday!
i know some do and some dont but worth a try, and how many eggies did u get today?  

*hibiscuss-* thats a fab lining you have there!! wow! nice for snuggling into embies!!

*nataliek*- i see theyre making you wait until 12 aug!! how many weeks will you be then, ? hint.... as long as over 6 weeks its early enough to see a heartbeat , i couldnt wait until 8 weeks so i got pleaded for earlier appt at 7 + 2, worth a try!

*meemee* - i had no symptoms after about day 7-8 post ET. then day before otd. had bad cramps and spotting.... anything is possible!  

hi to everyone else.

jasmine x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Good evening Ladies, hope all of you are ok

My EC was this morning.

I had 6 eggs. 2 of the 3 big follies that were racing ahead at 22-24mm at my scan on wednesday had no eggs in them. I had 5 follies that were 11-14mm at the scan and the consultant said they had grown to a good size (1 follie had 2 eggs!)So you like a few of you have said you never know how many you're going to get.

I am feeling very sore and just resting now. I feel more positive as with DS at the Bridge I only had 5 eggs collected. 
Credit to the staff at Guys they were fantastic. 
Any tips from you lovely ladies for implantation would be appreciated. I'll update you after the embryologist has phoned tomorrow.

Thanks again for your support 

SMarie xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

smarie - 6 eggs after all! Great news!!!   Good luck for the call tomorrow, hope you get a good fertilisation rate  

hib and mrs rock, hope you get to EC this weekend, will be thinking of you  

BIG hi to everyone else, sorry this is so short and sweet, am cooking dinner and trying to catch up at the same time   I'll write more later xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello all,

Smarie....Glad to hear EC went okay, great news about the 6 eggies....how are they doing?......Normally GP's are quite understanding I thought getting signed off for 2 Wks would have been okay, did you manage to sort something out with Guys?.....How are you post EC?...... 


MrsRock.....Where are you  , Hope your okay, whats the progress with stimms/coasting, have you got a date for EC yet?.... ......    

Hello to everyone else..... 

I had another blood test today....waking up so early at the weekends is driving round the bend.... ....my levels, ( dont actually know what levels, but thats what the nurses keep saying, really should ask them to explain...but they always seem sooo busy) are okay 9000ish I think she said   .....so EC is on Monday afternoon, HCG jab tonight 12am,


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

I posted before I finished my post....if you know what I mean  , I am       all at the same time about EC, Im really worried I might not get any eggs,  !!!

Please    for me ladies.

I really hope everyone is doing well..... , 

C ya, xx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Hibiscuss, I am here!  Just been really busy, been at a wedding today and now just heading out to hubby's parents'.  Got my HCG tonight at 11.30pm, EC Monday 11.30am.  EEEK!  But very excited.  Been so up and down, so glad the end is in sight.  Will update properly tomorrow when I get home from in laws. Mrs Rock xx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

MrsRock.....OOhhhh how exciting so your EC is like half an hour before mine, my EC is at 12pm and I have to the clinic at 11:30am...

Quick question I am sure the nurse mentioned this but just want to double check....Do I still need to take my Burserilin jab tomorow morning like I normally do, or do I stop all medications after the HCG jab.....and Is it 36 hours before the procedure that I have to take the HCG, ie 12am tonight.... I was so excited to hear about EC, I keep thinking my conversation with the nurse was a dream....


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Mrs Rock&Hibiscuss good luck for your EC on Monday I have an appt at 1.30 I will be thinking of you both.It is such an emotional rollercoaster. The staff were brilliant and made me feel more positive as I was so worried there wouldn't be any eggs to collect.  

Hibiscuss I did my last nasal spray a couple of hours before the Trigger jab as I always sniffed at 7.30am and 7.30pm. after that there was no more jabs or spray so with you there would be no jab in the morning unless the clinic have told you any different.

I had the call from Guys earlier 4 out of our 6 have fertilised and the best 2 will be put back in on Monday afternoon.    Me and hubby are so pleased as with DS we only had 5 collected and 3 fertilised. I have felt a bit sore today and have been drinking lots of water and trying to take it easy.

Love SMarie x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Smarie......Thats great news about the embryos    just the 2ww to get through     ....thanks for the jab info, I'm sure that is what I was told..... ......Did you or anyone else have sore nipples/boobs towards the end of EC....my nipples are soooo sore, they've been like this since yesterday...


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks Hibiscuss,

My boobs have been very painful and much bigger than normal I had all the signs of ovulation especially after the trigger injection. Good luck with the jab at midnight I was quite lucky mine was at 9.30pm and i felt so relieved knowing there would be no more sniffs and jabs  

How many cyclogest pessaries did you get as I was told after EC to insert 1 in the morning and 1 at night.(this is new thing as it used to be just 1 a day). I checked when I got home and I only have 22 pessaries so I will need to ask for some more when I go to Guys on Monday. 

So if you don't enough ask for some more too! x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Smarie....I have 45 individual pessary, but I guess if I'm using 2 a day which are the instructions on the package then I have 22+1....how long do I need to use them for....3 weeks roughly   ?


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

It would be 3 weeks that you'd have to take them I'm glad you have enough to keep you going until after OTD They must have forgotten to give me an extra box never mind hopefully i'll get a prescription on Monday x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Smarie....if it is 3 weeks I need the pessaries for the I need 1 more box of 15 that will cover me for the 3 weeks (so far I have 3 boxes, 2x 15, 1x14).....I will defo bring this up with the nurses on Monday.......how is the OTD calculated, is it from EC or ET? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Smarie - Congrats on the EC and the little embies! Sending you lots of    for transfer tomorrow! 

Mrs R & Hibs - good luck for tomorrow! Not long now until you will be all done with your EC! 
-btw Hibs- they calculate OTD as 16 days after EC, also wrt the cyclogest -I think that initially they only give you enough to get you to ET then will give you a prescription afterwards for another 2.5 weeks then if you have BFP they give you more for the rest of the time. Mybe that is just with NHS though (prob try and give you the min possible)

Meemee - How are you feeling hon? Have you managed to resist early testing? 

Jasmine - hope the sickness etc is not too bad atm! I'm not sure how many weeks in I am officially (keep getting diff things from diff sites!) I think its either 5 or 6 tom(EC was 6/07) so I think my scan is around 7 or 8 +2.

I have had really bad cramps all week, with stabbing pains in my right side getting worse and have completely lost my appetite. Everytime I call the nurses they tell me to take paracetamol (which I have been taking, and still feel pain!). Think I will try and ask them to do an early scan but have not had much response from them so far.... keep making me feel like I am overreacting (prob am) but want to make sure everything is fine. Did anyone feel similar symptoms?

xx


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello ladies
Hope all of you are ok

Hibiscuss Good luck for EC tomorrow sorry I logged off last night before your last question hubby was nagging me switch off the computer. 
Mrs Rock good luck too for your EC

Natalie thanks for your luck for tomorrow I hope your cramps get better & you get your early scan soon

Jasmine how are you feeling not long until your next scan?

Meemee have you tested yet?

I've felt much better today not so sore after EC. I am nervous & trying to be positive about ET tomorrow I have felt tearful at times and I don't know why. I hope the embies are growing nicely.

x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi again Ladies

Quick question: Do we give the purple bag we got from Serono back to Guys I was wondering whether I should take it tomorrow?

Thanks Marie x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you for your good luck wishes..... 

Smarie......I'm sure tha Guys will let you know what to do with that swanky purple bag....

Bye for now


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a quickie to say GOOD LUCK to our EC girls today - hope you get to say hello to each other   

smarie, 4 embies is great   best of luck for ET today - that is the very best bit I think!!  

(PS I think my purple bag ended up in the bin - recycling one of course!)


----------



## meemee (Jul 16, 2009)

hi All,

I did an early test on Saturday night, so it was only a few hours early... came back bfn. Did another test yesterday which was otd - again negative. Needless to say i'm heartbroken... haven't stopped crying. Really thought it had worked and had been so postive... feel like a complete failure. 

DH has been great and don't know what i'd do without him... he's being very pragmatic which i suppose one of us needs to be. 

Just waiting for AF now - I need closure...  

To top it all off, I think i may have pig flu... left work early today 'cos i'm feeling so miserable. Got runny nose, sore throat and have come up with rashes in the last 5 mins. 

Anyway, re: ttc, not sure what we're going to do next... tempted to get started on another cycle straight away but will probably try the lister clinic this time. Other part of me wants to give my body a rest but i can't stop thinking about the whole ttc thing. 



Anyway, thank you all for your wishes and support. Good luck ladies with ET, scans etc. 

xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

meemee, I'm so sorry about the bfn    I know how horrible it is. The only advice I could offer, is to give yourself a little while to think things over before making any decisions about going again. We hadn't made our mind up until after our review with the cons at guys - about 4 weeks after the bfn - and she encouraged us to go again. And guys make you wait 3 cycles before starting another ivf. 

I know it's not going to help right now, but even though there have been lots of bfps on here lately, especially for first timers, in most cases it can take 3 or more go's for people to get their bfp - please don't give up hope just yet. 

I hope you and your dh take it easy over the next few weeks, look after yourselves


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

hi ladies

*Meemee*- im so sorry hun about the bfn  . i dont know what to say but im sednig lyou lots of strength and love to get you thru the difficult moments........ stay strong and wishing you all the best for the next cycle..  

*nataliek* - if EC was 6 july then you are 5 weeks today. they count weeks from EC and then add on 2 weeks.

how did our *EC ladies* do today hope we got lots of eggies!! guys give enough pessaries until test day and then more after if you get a bfp. make sure you ask for the prescription to say your PG as you can get them free from the time you get a bfp!

*smarie*- hope ET went smoothly today...
*
AFM * - 9 week scan on fri, am very scared as 2 ladies on my bfp thread discovered a m/c at 9 weeks. im having nausea and tender lumpy boobs so im hoping its not all gone tits up!! very scarey stuff. when does the worry end

love
jasmine x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Meemee- sorry about the BFN, big hugs   and just do waht you feel is right for you. If I have learn one thing through this whole roller coaster ride is that you never can plan and know what is round the corner but you have to keep positive and go with the flow- know that may not help you right now but like Clomidia said it can take more then one go and the outcome is so worth the wait  

I called Guys today to see if I can start cycle again but noone has got back to me yet got my period yesterday (right on time dispite the op last week, although no cramps, bloating or any other joyous feeling that come with a period?)

Hope EC's went well ladies  

Big hugs to you all and  

Lola
xxxxx


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello ladies,

So I had EC today,a bit disappointed as I only got 6 eggs even though I had 22 follies, really not sure what went wrong,the nurse said that I will have a choice to speak with a consultant at ET as she doesnot know the answer to that question  ......

I am just hoping that the 6 eggs are of good quality and that they fertilise well, so I'm just waiting for the phone call tomorrow....I'll be surprised if I get any blasts or   .... 

As for EC, I was in a lot of pain afterwards,I had really bad cramps, but I feel better now....the nurses and man that did the anaesthetics, consultants etc were all really lovely, almost forgot to start the cyclogest today.....

Sorry for the lack of personals.....


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh Hibiscuss, I know exactly how you feel!  I had 25 follies and been monitored every single day for the last 10 days due to OHSS risk, clinic told me to expect at least 12 eggs,  I got.......6!  Was disappointed and the Dr said she was too.  I know 6 is a good number, it's just disappointing to have my expectations raised then dashed.  Now am getting paranoid that none will fertilise or be any good, it's shaken my confidence you see.  Not looking forward to the call....think that's why I've been awake since 3am!

Meemee, I'm so sorry about your BFN.  I'm dreading the same and can only imagine how disappointed you are.  Sending my love.

Mrs Rock x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

MrsRock..... .....I think we had a similar tx, I was monitored throughout stimms, had my dosage changed a few times and was coasting the last couple of days,not sure if this had any effects on the outcome. I am just   that it is a case of quality over quantity for both of us......
Just like you I have'nt been able to sleep....Ive been up real early cleaning and washing up.... etc to keep me from thinking any more negative thoughts, I am not really looking forward to that call either........


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Meemee.....  sorry to hear about your bfn,


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

mrs Rock and Hibiscuss

i cant remember how your treatment went but i was 1st timer. i had 28 follies and lots of eggs expected but only got 6 as well.The doctors were also disappointed but not as much as me and BF!!!!!! i was started on 150 gonal f for 4 days, then dropped to 75 for 2 days, then 37.5 then coasted for 2 days., i also had daily bloods and alternate day scans. i asked my consultant how this could be and he said they coasting didnt help as the oestradiol levels dropped from 10,000 to 3900 in one day which prob killed off a few eggs.

in the end we got 4 fertilised eggs, and 2 blasts replaced and now im 9 weeks pregnant, it does take only one!!!! so stay positive.!     i would have loved to have some frosties though as it means i have to do a fresh cycle all over again next time. Make sure you do ask at ET about the numbers to put your mind at rest. it kinda did for me even though im still sad no frosties........!!

hope this helps

Jasmine x


----------



## smarie (Jun 5, 2005)

Good Morning Ladies

Meemee so sorry to hear your news the feeling of having BFN must be devastating my thoughts are with you ands your hubby.  

Jasmine good luck for your scan. 

Hibiscuss&Mrs Rock I hope you're not feeling too sore today. sorry to hear of your disappointment especially as you had so many follies. I will   that you get good news from the embryologists phone call today.

I had my ET yesterday.
I had 1x8 cell grade 4 & 1x6 cell grade 3 transferred I am so pleased due to being nearly 39 & I also had 6 eggs collected. 4 then fertilised. The remaining 2 yesterday were not good enough quality for frosties. With DS I had 5 collected, 3 fertilised 2 grade 4's transferred so it is about quality rather than quantity.

Clomidia thanks for good luck wishes & purple bag advice I gave it to one of the nurses yest

Lola hope you get the call from Guys soon about starting tx 

Natalie hope you get you early scan soon.

Love to everyone else

xx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

smarie, congrats on getting to ET! It's such a relief, isn't it? Good luck for the 2ww    

Hibiscuss and mrsrock, sorry to hear you are disappointed with EC. It's such a numbers game isn't it, I was told to expect 3 or 4 eggs and was absolutely thrilled to get 6, but I can understand if you're expecting 20 or so, you'd be gutted to get the same amount   

Hopefully, you will both get some good quality embryos - cos that's all that counts, isn't it? Also, I wouldn't be too disappointed not to have frosties, I think they're really the exception rather than the rule. I've known women with 18 eggs, getting loads to blast, and still having nothing to freeze at the end of it all... I really believe so much of it is down to luck at the end of the day - last cycle one of my buddies had 8 eggs - well only one fertilised out of those 8 and she is now 4 months pg... so you really can't tell... 

Anyway, nuff waffling from me - hope everyone else is doing ok     

Lola, hope you get the call back soon. I'm still waiting for my schedule  
Jasmine, good luck for your next scan


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your encouraging words..... 

got the call at around 10:40 this morning......4 of the 6 have fertilised well, the other 2 were not suitable/mature enough   ......We'll be told on Thurs if we can go to blasts on Sat.... if not we have a provisional booking on Thur PM for ET......    that our lovely embies are growing and dividing like they ought to    

MrsRock.... Any news yet......  ...... 

LolaBoo....have you heard back from Guys about starting tx?

Smarie......Glad to hear ET went well, How are you, hope your well rested.... 

Jasmine.....Hello, your tx sounds similar to mine, I am thinking that maybe the coasting etc.... affected the development of my eggs...... ......your scan date is almost here, woop woop!! I am sure everything is fine......    

Clomidia.....any updates on your schedule?

MeeMee.....your in my thoughts.......    ........ 

I am going to give the lab a call tomorrow AM......to check on our embies, they did say they would call me on Thurs but I cant wait that long...

 to all.....


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey all
Got the call this morning and all 6 have fertilised.  Am so relieved.  Hibiscuss, sorry about your 2 that didn't but congrats on your 4 embies, we are both another step down the road, we should give ourselves a massive pat on the back!  Like you they're going to call me Thursday am to tell me whether to come in or not.  Did you get the embryologist's number to call or are you just going to call the nurses' line tomorrow?  

Smarie, congrats on the ET, hope your 2ww goes very smoothly

Jasmine and Hibs, we all had very similar tx, I had all that uncertainty and drug dose changes too.  I had 220 gonal F for 4 days, then 2 days at 150, then one day at 112 and then 3 days of nothing and on the last day what felt to me like a sort of 'emergency' call from the nurse saying "Are you at home, can you take 150 gonal F immediately the minute you come off the phone".  I never asked for an explanation of the urgency, I was just glad I was at home to do it.  I had 25 follies and got 6 eggs.  The Dr said yesterday that she didn't think my coasting would have affected my eggs, because she said usually with coasting you get cumulus cells in the follicles and I didn't even have those, they were just empty.  I'm not sure but I assume she means that if there'd been eggs which died because of the coasting the cumulus cells would have remained to show an egg had been there.  I just don't know, am worn out by it all tbh, just trying now to focus on the good news about the embies we have.
Mrs R x


----------



## jasmine372 (Dec 5, 2008)

*mrs rock* - i had that - energency fone call about taking gonal f as soon as i got off the fone!! i think youre a first timer so like me it kinda a trial run as they need to see how we respond, hence the daily tests etc. but youve come this far and you have 6 embies!!!!! so you need to stay positive now for them now.  

*Hibisuscus* - congrats on the 4 embies and hope they all grow strong for you.!!!!   isnt that fone call scary!! i was pacing up and down from 8am until it came at 11am.

meemee -    thinking of you.....

hi to everyone else....

Jasmine x


----------



## hibiscuss (Jan 16, 2009)

MrsRock....Congratulations on your 6 embies, well done...... , I have got the labs number, so I'm going to call them directly


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks ladies.  That phone call is incredibly scary.  My phone didn't leave my hand all morning until it came even though we'd been told it would probably be in the afternoon, but in the end it wasn't.  I was in the street and just had to sit down on some handy steps, got all tearful and wobbly with the relief.  I was worried that if I'd only grown 6 eggs out of 25 there might be something wrong with them.  Getting a bit wobbly all over again just writing this!  But happily with the relief!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 16, 2009)

Hi All
Congrats Mrs Rock and ibisuscus-  6 and 4 is great   that its all good news from, here on.

Clomidia have you heard back yet?
I was at the hosp for another appointment and spoke to a nurse, I can start back this month, just have to get some more nasel sprays then I am back on track hopefully   they are going to send me a new schedule ( as it is second time round they dont need me to have more blood tests this time initially) I am going to start the spays earlier then last time as I have a 25 day cycle, am really happy that I can start again sooner rather then later.

 
Lola xxx


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Hibiscuss, did you get any news on your embies today?  I hope all is going well x


----------



## nataliek (Dec 26, 2008)

Meemee - I know it's a bit delayed, but just wanted to say I am so so sorry to hear your news. I can only imagine how difficult the past week has been for you. My thoughts are with you and DH   

Mrs R & Hibs - Congrats ladies! You are over half way there! I am sending you mountains of     that your little ones grow big and strong!

Smarie - How are you feeling hon? Is the 2ww driving you  

Lola - YAAAAYYY!!!! You are starting again!   Best of luck with it all!

I am doing fine - dying from the agony of waiting for scan (only 2 weeks now) and think the hosp are getting a bit annoyed by my messages about cramps  The doctor called me yest and was really sweet and at the end of it said..."the thing is, I am going to tell you what my gut is telling me, I think the thing is.... your're just pregnant"    Guess waiting is my only option now...
I have tried to find the clinical pregancy vs live birth rate for under 35s EVERYWHERE but can't seem to find it. 

Hope everyone is having a good week!
xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way.................................. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203484.new#new


----------

